# BOURBON questions & comments



## berk-m

I have posted one or two threads about bourbon on here and I’m just curious. I know the selection of bourbon is limited compared to Scotch. But why is it the Red-Headed-Stepchild? I love bourbon many varieties but all “malt” magazines and websites, bars, etc. etc. have a ton of info on Scotch and bourbon seems to play second fiddle. Is it that it is made in the U.S.A and not perceived as “sophisticated” or do people just enjoy Scotch that much more? I think bourbon goes great with cigars. Personally I love most bourbon and really enjoy only a handful of Scotch. My favs are Jefferson Reserve, Maker’s, Basil Hayden, Knob Creek…. The list goes on, heck Beam is great bourbon neat or on the rocks. 

I would also really like to hear some of your guys favorite bourbon and cigar pairings, I have some but would like some new ideas


I know you guys have some insight, any feed back would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## MithShrike

I dunno why bourbon is not as "high class" as Scotch. When I drank, my absolute favorite was Booker's. Granted that's for special occasions and should be taken seriously at all times. My every day bourbon was Baker's or Knob Creek.


----------



## adsantos13

I think the distinction is there because Scotch has a much longer history of being a universally recognized and lauded premium spirit, it has a very good "head start". A lot of this distinction also has to do with the Scotch industry being well entrenched and advertising worldwide for some time now. I dont think it has to do with it being American per say. Canadian whiskey is even lesser known than Bourbon. 

Scotch is my favorite spirit hands down, but I find myself not drinking it too much in the hotter months. June, July and August I drink primarily Bourbon and Rum. Van Winkle, Bookers, and Blantons are my fav's. Knob Creek for everyday type stuff.


----------



## ky toker

> Is it that it is made in the U.S.A and not perceived as "sophisticated"


Man, when I was stationed in Germany my German buddies would beg for me to get a bottle of Jack for them. :r

I think you are partially right about the bourbon coming from the south, though I don't doubt that the majority of scotch drinkers drink it because they enjoy it.

I know you said 'compared', but I don't think we have to worry about bourbon being limited. With approx. 131 brands and many having 2-3 blends we could buy a bottle a week and not sip the same drink for more than 3 yrs.

Knob Creek is tasty, though my favs are Basil and Elijah Craig. And the cigar I prefer with bourbon is a RP Vintage.


----------



## Funnymantrip

I enjoy bourbon much more than scotch. Bourbon is just a flavor that suits me. I am a fan of Knob Creek, but my all time fav is the Jim Beam Black. It's everything I am looking for in a drink, and I can never get tired of it. I also like the Rare Eagle and Jeffersons if I am going to sit down and have one slow drink. 
Though my favorite way to drink bourbon is in the summer on ice with just one little wedge of a key lime from my tree. That and a cigar is a perfect evening outside. 
As far as cigar pairings, I have not smoked a cigar and said this does not go well with a bourbon.


----------



## billybarue

berk-m said:


> Is it that it is made in the U.S.A and not perceived as "sophisticated".


I am with KY Toker on this. True or not there is a perception of "moonshining", backwood stills, prohibition bootlegging, and southern rebelliousness (no offense intended - I am from Virginia) that goes with Bourbon. For years the industry played it up and marketed it that way. I think over the last few years you are starting to see some real effort at refinement and bettter marketing for the high-end bourbons. Look what the Tequila market has done. Cripes that was a liquor everyone associated with sticking bugs (a worm really) in the bottle and it's allure with mescal. But now there is very high end (and excellent) Tequila and the market is being rewarded. Bourbon is on the same path, but I hope there will always be that *******, rebel appeal to it as well.

I love Bourbon, to me it is America's liquor. I admit I am not very well versed in the better brands. I like Jim Beam, and Makers Mark on the low end. Stumbled into Bulleit recently and really enjoy that. Woodfords Reserve a lot of folks like, but I am not crazy about it. I need to sample more of Bookers and Basil higher end stuff.

I get the opportunity to do a military air show over in Scotland at an Air Base called Leuchars (Royal Air Base) right outside of St. Andrews Scotland every couple years. I was there a couple years ago and I asked the question to various people (bar owners, liquor stores, golfers, etc) and they felt (without being condescending) American whisky was really a novelty for them. I understand the pride they have in Scotch, but as American Bourbon gets better and better they might be shocked by a broader appeal. Remember in the mid-70s the California wine industry cleaned the Frenchie's clocks at an annual wine tasting and it has been "game on" ever since. Over the last 30 years California has firmly established itself as a world class wine producer. Again, Mexico and Tequila are will on their way. Vodka is no longer associate with rock gut booze. With more effort, more refinement, paying attention to the customer, I think Bourbon can gain greater appeal.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## TideRoll

Do a search on it here. I think you will find plenty of BOTL here give Bourbon great respect. 

Bourbon, especially premium bourbon, is in a bit of an upswing right now. I have one single malt scotch in my cabinet, while I have at least three bourbons (well, one is actually Tennessee Whiskey, but still closer to bourbon than Scotch). So many fine bourbons are out there it is difficult for me to chose a favorite.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Several of posters have summed it up. Bourbon hasn’t been on the world scene as a high end product for very long compared to Scotch. Bourbon also has a negative stereotype in many drinkers’ minds.

All styles of distilled spirits have a high end, and are usually quite nice. Some have caught on world wide, others are growing slowly. In 20 years, Bourbon will have high status, as it is quite worthy.

The comparisons to CA Wine (or any new world wine) are a good one. Look how long it took CA to get acceptance and they’ve been producing wine for over 100 years.


----------



## billybarue

TideRoll said:


> Bourbon, especially premium bourbon, is in a bit of an upswing right now. I have one single malt scotch in my cabinet, while I have at least three bourbons (well, one is actually Tennessee Whiskey, but still closer to bourbon than Scotch). So many fine bourbons are out there it is difficult for me to chose a favorite.


What are the ones you have - recs?

What is Tennessee whisky exactly (I guess I could google it)?

BillyBarue


----------



## Funnymantrip

billybarue said:


> What is Tennessee whisky exactly (I guess I could google it)?
> 
> BillyBarue


Tennessee whisky has the added extra step of being passed through charcoal before it hits the barrel. Bourbon does not have this step.


----------



## MadAl

Big fan of both, I really like Ezra B, but always have some Maker's Mark, Knob Creek or another small batch or two on hand.


----------



## ky toker

billybarue said:


> 1)Woodfords Reserve a lot of folks like, but I am not crazy about it.


While their good, I'm not much on Woodfords and Makers.


billybarue said:


> 2)What is Tennessee whisky exactly (I guess I could google it)?


Well, it's not bourbon. Gentleman Jack is nice, though.

I'd agree with the idea that Beam and JD take a rep of being the "let's get hammered puke and pass out" drinks.


----------



## billybarue

Since we're here, and I would like to know about the mid-higher end recommendations (@ $30 - $50 ), when responding in this thread If anyone can *"BOLD"* their one recommendation in that realm I would appreciate it.

BillyBarue


----------



## ky toker

*Basil Hayden's*


----------



## mosesbotbol

ky toker said:


> *Basil Hayden's*


:tpd:

Bookers is good too.


----------



## billybarue

Any specific versions of Bookers or Basils??


----------



## (909)

I am a big fan of bourbon and I've tried the $15.00 bottles and the $100.00 bottles. Some of my favorites: 

$15.00 Jack Daniels.. for $15.00 bucks you cant beat it, Jack is pretty smooth.
$15.00 Jim Beam..I don't care for the flavor profile on any Beam stuff.
$20.00 Knob Creek.. is sweet and kinda smokey a little like maple syrup.
$20.00 Makers Mark.. good stuff combines the best of Jack and Knob Creek
$15.00 Elijah Craig.. relatively unknown, sometimes hard to find but a great!! Bourbon
$30.00 Woodford.. for whatever reason I wasn't impressed, maybe too much alcohol.
$$$$ Basil Haydens..potent stuff, not as smooth and sweet very refined taste.
$$$$ Bookers..sames as above

If your new to Bourbon, don't think that you need to spend Scotch money on a good bourbon. I may be wrong, but for $15-20.00 you can pick up a decent Bourbon. IMHO the same money will get you a nasty bottle of scotch. Try one of the 3 or 4 listed in the under $20.00 range and try drinking it with ice and a very little bit of water. Don't drink a bunch of it, unlike good Scotch it'll definitely give you a rippin' hangover.


----------



## adsantos13

billybarue said:


> Any specific versions of Bookers or Basils??


There are only 1 kind of each. All are made by the company that makes Jim Beam. They have 4 "small batch" bourbons. Bookers, Bakers, Basil Haydens, and Knob Creek. I guess instead of releasing different variations on a single brand they decided to give each a different name and style. Check the website...

http://www.smallbatch.com/

IMHO Bookers>Knob>Basil Hayden>Bakers


----------



## Commander Quan

I like bourbon it's perfect for any occasion you can sip it on the rocks, mixed, or if the mood strikes you can get stupid drunk and not feel guilty like if you had drank half a bottle of scotch.


----------



## ghost

Bourbon is great. In my bar I always have Knob Creek, Woodford Reserve, and 1792. Have yet to try Bookers or Maker's yet (have heard many good things) but plan too. I also always keep a big bottle of Jack (Tennessee Whiskey) as well as their single-barrel (which I LOVE!!!) for myself:r


----------



## ky toker

Where's the bourbonmeister? [punch]:al

The Elijah Craig weighs in at 94 proof and under $20. Beat that.


----------



## TideRoll

billybarue said:


> What are the ones you have - recs?
> 
> What is Tennessee whisky exactly (I guess I could google it)?
> 
> BillyBarue


Jack Daniels and Dickel are Tennessee Whiskey, and I have the obligatory Old No. 7. Close relative to bourbon, but passed through charcoal before being aged. Right now, I have the Jack, Woodford, Knob Creek and I also have a big old bottle of Makers Mark that was given to me at a Christmas party. I have about a stout shot of Bookers left, and it would be a stout shot. Not everyone likes all of these, some have more alcohol than others.


----------



## vtdragon

Just reading this thread tickles my pallette for the Beam on the rocks I will have when I get home from work tonight. 
I used to drink a lot of different Scotches, but have gradually become a Bourbon guy and now find most Scotch (especially blended ones), to be lacking.


----------



## ghost

:r :r :r 

Same here vtdragon. After reading this thread my mouth started watering and got this strange urge for good ol' American made whiskey.


----------



## gvarsity

*Evan Williams Single Barrel* About 22$ a bottle 86 proof. Delicious small batch bourbon lots of caramel flavor. I have tried a lot of Bourbons and this is the smoothest I have had.


----------



## billybarue

Went here to refresh my memory on some Bourbons I know I have wanted to try in the past:

https://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?pn=1&advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=bourbon&otext=bourbon

I have heard great things about Buffalo Traceand $18.00 seems like a good price, but I have no basis for that.

Looking through there stuff this would be my to try list:

1) Buffalo trace
2) Eagle Rare
3) Elmer T. Lee
4) Old Charter
5) Weller 12 year
6) Blantons


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Ther are times when I prefer scotch and then there are times when I prefer bourbon. IMHO, there are no better burbons in their price ranges than the following:

Buffalo Trace
Makers Mark
Wild Turkey Rare Breed
WL Weller Reserve 7yo

That's just my :2 

Johnny


----------



## hooperjetcar

I love *Blantons*, but just can not afford to drink it that often. Mostly it's Knob, Makers, or Woodford Reserve, plus a bottle of Family Recipe that ain't too bad.


----------



## (909)

hooperjetcar said:


> Family Recipe that ain't too bad.


Whats the family recipe??


----------



## hooperjetcar

Well then it wouldn't be a _family _recipe would it?


----------



## (909)

hooperjetcar said:


> Well then it wouldn't be a _family _recipe would it?


Fair enough:r


----------



## TideRoll

hooperjetcar said:


> Well then it wouldn't be a _family _recipe would it?


That sort of reminds me of Conecuh Ridge Alabama Style Bourbon. Conecuh County is south of Montgomery, and the bourbon is based on a guys grandaddy's moonshine recipe. It stopped production shortly after being introduced, but recently shifted to another distillery and is made in Kentucky. The guy behind it apparently wants to eventually move it to Alabama, but I think legal issues may be impeding the move at the moment.

On the subject of moonshine, I don't know who else has had similar experiences, but I have come across working stills on a couple of different occasions, once while hunting and another time while riding dirt bikes. It's probably been close to twenty years since I last ran across one, though I did manage to sip some at a party around ten years ago, brought by none other than the then head of the state ABC board!


----------



## Ivory Tower

billybarue said:


> I have heard great things about Buffalo Traceand $18.00 seems like a good price, but I have no basis for that.
> 
> Looking through there stuff this would be my to try list:
> 
> 1) Buffalo trace
> 2) Eagle Rare
> 3) Elmer T. Lee
> 4) Old Charter
> 5) Weller 12 year
> 6) Blantons


Good list.

I've read on a bourbon forum that Elmer T. Lee is nearly identical to Blanton's. I have a bottle of ETL that I really enjoyed but have not compared head-to-head with Blanton's, something I'd really like to do. If pressed, I'd say *Blanton's* is my favorite.

I believe Buffalo Trace is the distiller for Buffalo Trace (of course), Blanton's, Elmer T. Lee, Pappy Van Winkle, Eagle Rare, and several others.



> _I met Elmer T. Lee a few months ago at a Buffalo Trace tasting. We sampled BT, Eagle Rare 17 YO, Pappy 20 YO, Weller 12 YO, Elmer T Lee Single Barrel and a few others. Mr. Lee is a lively old man. I think he said he was 86 YO. He said he still tastes for BT and picks the barrels for his own single barrel bottlings. So if you pick up one of those or just about anything from BT it is hard to go wrong._


----------



## Guest

Bourbon, when i do drink hard stuff, is a mainstay. I like corn in the mash what can i say.
Had some Elijah Craig 18yr single barrel this past weekend at the ACC herf and i tell you, i've never had a finer drink than that stuff. Smooth intense vanilla, there is no better way to describe it. I can see a bottle for my 30th b-day in Sept.


----------



## berk-m

Thanks everyone for all of the posts, I knew there had to be bourbon fans out there, and this would be the best place to find knowledgeable drinkers. I just got the 1st quarter 2007 edition of Malt Advocate and it rates only 6 brands of bourbon, and 26 brands of Scotch. That is the perfect example of the point I was asking about in this thread. 

I thought this would be interesting – I’m sure most of you guys know what makes whisky bourbon and not any other type of whiskey –but these steps make whiskey a bourbon by LAW (I’m not joking): 

- Must be made in the USA (not just Kentucky)
- Must be at least 51% corn
- Must be aged a minimum of 2 years 
- Must be aged in new charred white oak barrels (Scotch is aged in used bourbon barrels)
- Nothing can be added to the bourbon to enhance flavor, sweetness, or color (they can only use water to cut the proof)

If they don’t follow each of these rules then you just have whisky, not bourbon


----------



## berk-m

billybarue said:


> Went here to refresh my memory on some Bourbons I know I have wanted to try in the past:
> 
> https://www.binnys.com/search/spiritsearch.cfm?pn=1&advs=2&ptid=2&astxt=bourbon&otext=bourbon
> 
> I have heard great things about Buffalo Traceand $18.00 seems like a good price, but I have no basis for that.
> 
> Looking through there stuff this would be my to try list:
> 
> 1) Buffalo trace
> 2) Eagle Rare
> 3) Elmer T. Lee
> 4) Old Charter
> 5) Weller 12 year
> 6) Blantons


That is a good list of stuff to try and every bourbon on that list is made by Buffalo Trace (they were just named Distillery of the Year by Malt Advocate for the 2nd year in a row). Buffalo Trace is good but I think there is a lot better stuff out there for the same price. Of their products Eagle Rare is my favorite. I don't know what all you have tried but you said Maker's Mark and Beam on the "low end" - I would not consider Maker's Mark low end at all, one of the best out there IMO. In the $30 - $50 price range you can try a ton of great stuff - here would by my top 5 recommendations (without Makers) -

1 - Evan Williams Single Barrel (any year is good but 1994 & the 1997 (which just came out) are great - (Someone above mentioned this)
2 - Knob Creek - 100 proof, but it's rich, sweet and smooth 
3 - Basil Hayden's - at 80 proof it's mellower and softer, but it has a little spicy flavor because they use more barley 
4 - Eagle Rare - 10 year 90 proof, good smooth stuff
5 - 1792 - 93 proof, again just smooth, easy drinking

-If you want to go over budget just a little a MUST TRY is Jefferson's Reserve it's 90 proof and aged 12 - 17 years, I have paid anywhere from $55 - $65 for a bottle but worth every penny, smooth as silk I would go on and on describing it but the proof is in the bottle. IMHO this is better than any higher priced bottle, such as Pappy 20-year old, or Hirsh 16 year at twice the price.

- The best recommendation is if you can find the Beam Small Batch Collection Sampler - it has one of each - Bookers, Basil, Baker's, and Knob in those "airplane" size bottles and is around $20.

Most of those were mentioned in above posts buy I wanted to throw in my 2 cents on a list of stuff to try - tasting all of these bourbons for the first time to see what you like is one great time.


----------



## Demented

just don't do it!

It's a nasty drunk, you passout on the lady next doors stoop then your wife wakes you up bithching.


----------



## TERPSTER

All in moderation...:2


----------



## berk-m

Moderation???? Wouldn’t a website dedicated to smoking cigars, (talking about cigars, looking at pictures of cigars, breaking down every last detail of not only cigars but food, drink, pipe tobacco, sports, generally the good things in life) A place where most people (including myself) keep a cooler that they have set up with Spanish Cedar, humidity beads, wireless humidity sensors, fans, etc. etc. for storage because they have outgrown their first 3 or 4 100+ count humidors be the last place to talk about moderation? I know I am one of these people, and I enjoy fine spirits and other good things in life. 
Don’t take this the wrong way - I’m being SARCASTIC here, but we are just discussing types of bourbon, not knocking down 2 bottles and speeding around town trying to mow down pedestrians.


----------



## novasurf

> Eagle Rare - 10 year 90 proof, good smooth stuff


A great "everyday" bourbon.......LOL. Always in stock here.


----------



## newcigarz

Bourbon bows to no one. IMHO it doesn't get much better than this








:ss


----------



## berk-m

Nice Pics man, I may have a new background for my desktop


----------



## oddball

I like JD and Makers Mark as "everyday" bourbons. The Van Winkle line is a favorite also, especially the Pappy's



Yep, I noticed; I need to get some more!


----------



## carni

Knob Creek and any cigar I like.

To me bourbon has a more agressive flavor, which suits our American full flavored palate with our 50+ ring gauged cigars. Scotch seems to offer more subtle flavors that fit the European palate. I know there are exceptions but I am speaking about on the whole..."Yes preparation H does fill good, on the whole"

Name that movie...:ss


----------



## gvarsity

I love the Evan Williams Single Barrel like I mentioned earlier. 

Cobe Winston gifted me a bottle Elijah Craig 12 year 94 proof. It is a very nice bourbon but because of it's strength I like to cut it with a little water or an ice cube. 

I also tried Eagle Rare last night. That is a wonderfully smooth and flavorful bourbon. I think it may have moved past Evan Williams Single Barrel as my prefered bourbon. Although I'll probably just keep a bottle of both on hand to be safe.


----------



## mastershogun

Haven't tried very many but my newbie vote goes to makers mark


----------



## cmiller

I like the Knob Creek as my go to Bourbon but I highly recommend the 2006 expression of *Old Forester Birthday Bourbon*. It spends 13 years lovingly ensconced in oak and is simply the smoothest yet still flavorful Bourbon I have ever tasted. It wholesales for $25 a bottle (I get to buy at cost at the Liquor store I work part time at) so probably $34-$40 a bottle retail.

Here is a link http://www.oldforester.com/better/birthday.asp


----------



## novasurf

Here's my home list:

Eagle Rare 10
Knob Creek
Pappy Van Winkle 20
AH Hirsch 16
WLW 121.9 proof (uncut)

Just started with bourbon in the last year and I don't know what I was missing. Starting soon on scotch. Oh-oh.


----------



## ColdCuts

My go-to used to be Maker's. Now it's Michter's. Unbelievable caramel and vanilla flavors, and costs less than Maker's too. Oh, but hold on, a closer look at the bottle reveals that the Michter's I'm drinking is "unblended American whiskey," not bourbon. Nevermind.


----------



## Greg C

I like the Van Winkle 10 and 15 year. Try Old Crow for a great value-I am not kidding!! We Kentuckians start drinking bourbon at age 12......


----------



## bayleybrown

I always stick to the Makers Mark now, I tried most of the others listed and for some reason like Makers the best. Sometimes I buy some Old Crow though when I am feeling really good.


----------



## jdbwolverines

Being a broke college student, I am generally stuck with just drinking Jim Beam, and that is usually only when it is on sale. If I am going to splurge to celebrate something big, I will step it up to Knob Creek. Hopefully my funds will eventually increase and I will be able to try and sample more brands and more expensive bourbons.


----------



## gvarsity

jdbwolverines said:


> Being a broke college student, I am generally stuck with just drinking Jim Beam, and that is usually only when it is on sale. If I am going to splurge to celebrate something big, I will step it up to Knob Creek. Hopefully my funds will eventually increase and I will be able to try and sample more brands and more expensive bourbons.


$heeeit you can typically get Evan Williams single barrel as cheap or cheaper than Beam or Jack. It is as a really smooth and flavorful bourbon. For even cheaper you can get the regular Evan Williams which in MHO is also tastier than either of Beam or Jack. Just my :2 If you aren't in a sipping mood they both go excellent with coca-cola. Used always take a flask or two to the UW hockey games and pour them into the 42oz cokes. Made the third period interesting no matter what.


----------



## ky toker

Greg C said:


> I like the Van Winkle 10 and 15 year. Try Old Crow for a great value-I am not kidding!! We Kentuckians start drinking bourbon at age 12......


I knew there was something I liked about you. (surely wasn't that avatar)

One of these days I'll get me a sip of some Pappy.

Saturday night I sipped on some Basil while reading Hannibal Rising; ummm good. Beam is always great for mixing. Good bourbon and gives a sweetness to a mixed drink. And there are a number of wallet friendly bourbons, Old Crow, to choose from.


----------



## jdbwolverines

gvarsity said:


> $heeeit you can typically get Evan Williams single barrel as cheap or cheaper than Beam or Jack. It is as a really smooth and flavorful bourbon. For even cheaper you can get the regular Evan Williams which in MHO is also tastier than either of Beam or Jack. Just my :2 If you aren't in a sipping mood they both go excellent with coca-cola. Used always take a flask or two to the UW hockey games and pour them into the 42oz cokes. Made the third period interesting no matter what.


Man, I wish I could get single barrel for that price. There's a store around me that will sell handles of Beam for a $20 once a month or so, so I normally stock up then. I can pry find regular Evan Williams for that price, but not single barrel. It seems like jack around here is outrageous so don't get me started on that.
You are definitely right about college sports (Marquette Basketball for me) being quite interesting with a little bourbon and coke.


----------



## Greg C

I knew there was something I liked about you. (surely wasn't that avatar)

Hey, Hoosier! You need to switch teams!!!:r


----------



## cmiller

ColdCuts said:


> My go-to used to be Maker's. Now it's Michter's. Unbelievable caramel and vanilla flavors, and costs less than Maker's too. Oh, but hold on, a closer look at the bottle reveals that the Michter's I'm drinking is "unblended American whiskey," not bourbon. Nevermind.


Interesting

Michter's
This whiskey was made in one of the oldest distilleries in American. Located in Shaefferstown, Pennsylvania, the distillery opened in 1753 and made rye whiskey. Michter's closed around 1988 at which time it was making pot-still sour-mash corn whiskey, the final product of which may or may not have complied with Bourbon labeling requirements; Bourbon does not need to be made in Kentucky. Stocks of this are currently sold under the A. H. Hirsch label

Some more infor about Michter's: http://www.winebow.com/spirits/bourbon.html

That is an interesting whiskey you have there, I'm going to have to think about locating some. As I understand it the best way to find it is in collectable decanters sold as collectibles rather than in a liquer store.


----------



## Miami

Ok you guys are bad. I just bought my first bourbon. I bought a Pappy Van Winkle 15 yr. I poured some over ice wow it is everything you guys said it was. 

I have tried scotch and did not like it at all but this is much better. I do not drink that much so I went with what some of you that was top notch and I am glad I did.

Thanks.


----------



## ColdCuts

cmiller said:


> Interesting
> 
> Michter's
> This whiskey was made in one of the oldest distilleries in American. Located in Shaefferstown, Pennsylvania, the distillery opened in 1753 and made rye whiskey. Michter's closed around 1988 at which time it was making pot-still sour-mash corn whiskey, the final product of which may or may not have complied with Bourbon labeling requirements; Bourbon does not need to be made in Kentucky. Stocks of this are currently sold under the A. H. Hirsch label
> 
> Some more infor about Michter's: http://www.winebow.com/spirits/bourbon.html
> 
> That is an interesting whiskey you have there, I'm going to have to think about locating some. As I understand it the best way to find it is in collectable decanters sold as collectibles rather than in a liquer store.


But you _can_ buy it at the liquor store--at least in my neighborhood you can. It looks exactly like this...










It's soo good. Happy hunting.


----------



## cmiller

ColdCuts said:


> It's soo good. Happy hunting.


I will try. I work part time at a liquer store and the most receint copy of the Nebraska Beverage Analyst will tell me if any of the distributers in the state even bring it into Nebraska, which if it is I should be able to get it otherwise I'll have to go out of state or the collectable route.


----------



## Greg C

Miami said:


> Ok you guys are bad. I just bought my first bourbon. I bought a Pappy Van Winkle 15 yr. I poured some over ice wow it is everything you guys said it was.
> 
> I have tried scotch and did not like it at all but this is much better. I do not drink that much so I went with what some of you that was top notch and I am glad I did.
> 
> Thanks.


I am glad that you liked it. Try the Van Winkle rye whiskey for something different. I like to keep it in the fridge and drink it straight.


----------



## adsantos13

ColdCuts said:


> My go-to used to be Maker's. Now it's Michter's. Unbelievable caramel and vanilla flavors, and costs less than Maker's too. Oh, but hold on, a closer look at the bottle reveals that the Michter's I'm drinking is "unblended American whiskey," not bourbon. Nevermind.


I think by law, Bourbon has to be at least 51% corn mash, the rest some combination of rye, wheat, or barley. I believe Michters is just the other way around, being 51% Rye, and the rest some combination of corn, wheat or barley. So in essence, it is not bourbon but it is related.


----------



## jdbwolverines

adsantos13 said:


> I think by law, Bourbon has to be at least 51% corn mash, the rest some combination of rye, wheat, or barley. I believe Michters is just the other way around, being 51% Rye, and the rest some combination of corn, wheat or barley. So in essence, it is not bourbon but it is related.


Mitcher's makes both a rye and a "Unblended Small Batch American Whiskey", so you could be drinking either. I am guessing that their American whiskey is also in actuality bourbon. I do not know this for sure however. The difference between the bourbon and rye, like Adsantos13 was saying is that Rye has to be made from a mash of at least 51% rye, and bourbon is made from a mash of at least 51% corn. Both are aged in charred oak barrels, generally for over 4 years. Whiskey is a rather generic term that is used to describe any spirit that is fermented from a grain mash. This includes all bourbons, ryes, scotches, Irish whiskey, Canadian whiskey, Tennessee whiskey (Jack Daniels) and typically moonshine. I do not know exactly how Mitcher's is referring to it in their non-rye version.


----------



## gvarsity

jdbwolverines said:


> Man, I wish I could get single barrel for that price. There's a store around me that will sell handles of Beam for a $20 once a month or so, so I normally stock up then. I can pry find regular Evan Williams for that price, but not single barrel. It seems like jack around here is outrageous so don't get me started on that.
> You are definitely right about college sports (Marquette Basketball for me) being quite interesting with a little bourbon and coke.


Woodmans grocery stores has a deal with Evan Williams and 750's are about 22$. Jack is ridiculous expensive cuz it's got high Q ratings. I had no idea that you get 1.5 of Beam for 20$ Personally I would still probably go with 750 of single barrel for me and maybe a handle of Beam for freeloading friends but thats just me.


----------



## Miami

Greg C said:


> I am glad that you liked it. Try the Van Winkle rye whiskey for something different. I like to keep it in the fridge and drink it straight.


Thanks I try it. I found a local store that has several bottles of the 10, 12 and 15 along with the rye, They even have one 20 Van Winkle.

They are priced as follows 53 dollars for the 15 and less for the lower yrs. The 20 is about 100 to much for me.

My question is the Van Winkle worth a few extra dollars if I do not drink that much?


----------



## CigarGal

Here is my list

1. Maker's Mark(my go-to brand)
2. Knob Creek (when I want to step it up a bit)
3. Evan T. Lee (My B&M guy buys it by the barrel and has it bottled up special for his store-good stuff when I can get it)

4. Pappy Van Winkle Family Reserve 20 years old. This is the best! I need to put it under lock and key cuz my partner poured out a huge glass of it and served it to company! Ack! $80 a bottle!!

Now I want to try some Irish Whiskey-any good ones?


----------



## novasurf

> Irish Whiskey


 Try Michael Collins unblended. Got it from my crew at a recent construction job I had. Very smooth.


----------



## jdbwolverines

gvarsity said:


> Woodmans grocery stores has a deal with Evan Williams and 750's are about 22$. Jack is ridiculous expensive cuz it's got high Q ratings. I had no idea that you get 1.5 of Beam for 20$ Personally I would still probably go with 750 of single barrel for me and maybe a handle of Beam for freeloading friends but thats just me.


Wow, I'll have to check that out. Can't go wrong with single barrel anything for $22. So that will be single barrel for me and Georgia Moon for freeloading friends .


----------



## Greg C

Miami said:


> Thanks I try it. I found a local store that has several bottles of the 10, 12 and 15 along with the rye, They even have one 20 Van Winkle.
> 
> They are priced as follows 53 dollars for the 15 and less for the lower yrs. The 20 is about 100 to much for me.
> 
> My question is the Van Winkle worth a few extra dollars if I do not drink that much?


If you do not drink much I would go for the quality stuff. In my opinion, the 20 year is not worth the difference in price over the 15 year. We can get the 15 year in KY for about 38$


----------



## Miami

Thanks again.

Next I will try the 10 yr and 12 yr. Is there much of a difference between these two?


----------



## Greg C

Miami said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Next I will try the 10 yr and 12 yr. Is there much of a difference between these two?


I have had the 10 but not the 12. Unless they are a different proof, I doubt if there is much difference.


----------



## Che

IMHO, that isn't necessarily true, although I haven't had what I can attest is _brand spanking_ new ORVW 10, but the last time I tasted what was bottled, it was significantly different than the VWSR12. The 12 is superior by my taste.

I know opinions are like... and we each have one, but I think (if you can find it priced properly - around $75ish) the Van Winkle 20 is one of the best bourbons commercially available.

This was probably covered here already but in case it wasn't, Van Winkle whiskies originally were made from bourbon distilled or warehoused at Stitzel-Weller facilities which closed in the early 90's. The 10 year old stock ran out several years back. The 12 ran out a good 2 or so years ago. The 15 should just about be out as well. The whiskey now being bottled for the 10 & 12 year old presentations, was distilled at Bernheim.

And that was all to say a couple of things...

1. That when the whiskey of origin changes took place, the 10 year old doesn't taste the same and is noticably _new_ whiskey (imho). The 12 year old tastes amazingly similar to old bottles of the Lot B 12 - how or why, I'm not sure.

2. The Van Winkle line is expensive, particularly the 20 year old because of its age but also because it is comprised of whiskey that ceased being produced 15 years ago. Once it's gone and run out - that's, that. If I did my math correctly we're right in the vicinity of the 15th anniversary of the S-W closure. Meaning the Pappy 15 year old will soon switch (if it hasn't already) to Bernheim whiskey. Get em while you can.
:z


----------



## Che

And also if I am not mistaken the 10 (both of them) are at least slightly to moderately different in proof / % from the 12 year old.


----------



## Miami

I have never tried the ORVW 12 or 15 but I did buy the Pappy 15 yr it is 107 proof and great with two ice cubes. 

I ordered the 10 ORVW and other bottle of the 15 and yes a bottle of the 20 YR. I can not wait to try it. 

I bought it from Shoppers Vineyard on line. The 15 yr sells for 44.95 and the 20 sells for 68.99 three bottles cost 19 dollars to ship. I thought it was a good deal. 

I could not find any retail store in my area that sells them.


----------



## adsantos13

CigarGal said:


> Now I want to try some Irish Whiskey-any good ones?


CigarGal,
Track down some Redbreast, ASAP. Fantastic Irish whiskey.


----------



## Habanolover

i just have a friend that travels to Kentucky once a month and brings me a case of "shine".
It just doesn't get any better than that IMO:al


----------



## Che

Miami said:


> I have never tried the ORVW 12 or 15 but I did buy the Pappy 15 yr it is 107 proof and great with two ice cubes.
> 
> I ordered the 10 ORVW and other bottle of the 15 and yes a bottle of the 20 YR. I can not wait to try it.
> 
> I bought it from Shoppers Vineyard on line. The 15 yr sells for 44.95 and the 20 sells for 68.99 three bottles cost 19 dollars to ship. I thought it was a good deal.
> 
> I could not find any retail store in my area that sells them.


Today there is only "Old Rip Van Winkle" 10 year old, and unless things have changed there are two varieties 90º & 107º. Maybe 3 years ago, the "Old Rip Van Winkle 15" (107º) ceased as a product and Van Winkle ushered in "Pappy Van Winkle 15" (107º).

The 12 year old was always a "Pappy" product. One noteable difference between the titles: Old Rip vs. Pappy, is the bottle design / shapes differ.

Shoppers Vineyard tends to have very good prices, especially when one catches a sale on things they like.


----------



## Siamang

Thanks for all of the useful info, just picked up a bottle of Evan Williams Single Barrel 1996 in Camden for right around $24. Gonna crack it open tonight but I'm not sure what I'm going to smoke with it...leaning towards a RP 1992 but the AF 8-9-8 maduro is looking tasty too.


----------



## ATLHARP

(909) said:


> I am a big fan of bourbon and I've tried the $15.00 bottles and the $100.00 bottles. Some of my favorites:
> 
> $15.00 Jack Daniels.. for $15.00 bucks you cant beat it, Jack is pretty smooth.
> $15.00 Jim Beam..I don't care for the flavor profile on any Beam stuff.
> $20.00 Knob Creek.. is sweet and kinda smokey a little like maple syrup.
> $20.00 Makers Mark.. good stuff combines the best of Jack and Knob Creek
> $15.00 Elijah Craig.. relatively unknown, sometimes hard to find but a great!! Bourbon
> $30.00 Woodford.. for whatever reason I wasn't impressed, maybe too much alcohol.
> $$$$ Basil Haydens..potent stuff, not as smooth and sweet very refined taste.
> $$$$ Bookers..sames as above
> 
> If your new to Bourbon, don't think that you need to spend Scotch money on a good bourbon. I may be wrong, but for $15-20.00 you can pick up a decent Bourbon. IMHO the same money will get you a nasty bottle of scotch. Try one of the 3 or 4 listed in the under $20.00 range and try drinking it with ice and a very little bit of water. Don't drink a bunch of it, unlike good Scotch it'll definitely give you a rippin' hangover.


I Know this is off the Bourbon track, but I still have to bring up George Dickel No.12. An excellent smooth whiskey with a beautiful flavor. Here in Fla. at 17.99 a bottle it is a steal.

Very nice,

ATL


----------



## jdbwolverines

:tpd: I totally agree. George Dickel is an excellent whiskey. Smoother than Jack Daniels IMHO. Very hard to beat at that price range.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I have been drinking Jack Daniels which is my go to whisky. Tonight I picked up a bottle of Bulleit Bourbon for $16.99 which is a very fine bourbon it might repace the Jack after tonight.


----------



## ATLHARP

jdbwolverines said:


> :tpd: I totally agree. George Dickel is an excellent whiskey. Smoother than Jack Daniels IMHO. Very hard to beat at that price range.


Bought some yesterday at $15.99. Still smooth and flavorful as ever. I am dying to do some mint juleps with it!

ATL


----------



## BigVito

I tried drinking scotch, Im not sophisticated enough to enjoy it.


----------



## havana_lover

BigVito said:


> I tried drinking scotch, Im not sophisticated enough to enjoy it.


:r :r

This quote I like..


----------



## txmatt

billybarue said:


> Since we're here, and I would like to know about the mid-higher end recommendations (@ $30 - $50 ), when responding in this thread If anyone can *"BOLD"* their one recommendation in that realm I would appreciate it.
> 
> BillyBarue


*BLANTON'S*


----------



## Tripp

BigVito said:


> I tried drinking scotch, Im not sophisticated enough to enjoy it.


:r I've got a friend like that:r


----------



## txmatt

CigarGal said:


> Here is my list
> 
> Now I want to try some Irish Whiskey-any good ones?


NICE THREADJACK! 

Red Breast is my personal favorite.

Green Spot would be a "Tie" for first if it was available here, unfortunately you have to get it from over the pond. The one bottle I got was from a group buy and it ended up being around $75; I will definitely do it again should the opportunity arise.

-Matt-


----------



## txmatt

All the liquor talk the last few days broke down my resistance.. 
*MUST ORDER MORE BOOZE*. (was down to under 10 bottles)

The following should arrive tomorrow. Don't mind my typos in the next few days _*HIC*_.

*LISMORE LEGEND 21 SINGLE MALT 
RED BREAST IRISH 
BLANTONS Single Barrel 
CORNER CREEK RESERVE*










The Blanton's and Red Breast are just to replace my almost empty bottles. The other two are new to me. Corner Creek is nice and cheap at under $20 but has some excellent revews.. I haven't purchased any Scotch in a couple years so I figure a 21 year old bottle is a good way to re-introduce it to the cabinet.

Whiskey is my spirit of choice. I dabble with Gin and ocasionally use Rum or Vodka. Tequilla is the enemy.. :al


----------



## txmatt

I did it again! 
Quick trip to Binny's after my last post in this thread. Two more inexpensive bottles that are supposed to be good.

*Ancient Ancient Age 10yr Old Bourbon Buffalo Trace Bourbon 'Binny's Hand-picked'*


















:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txmatt said:


> I did it again!


That BLANTONS Single Barrel & CORNER CREEK RESERVE is the bomb. Love the Wilford Resv and crazy bout the Crown Royal Resv.:dr


----------



## txmatt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> That BLANTONS Single Barrel & CORNER CREEK RESERVE is the bomb. Love the Wilford Resv and crazy bout the Crown Royal Resv.:dr


I like the Blanton's so much I am sampling the less expensive offerings from this distillery. (Buffalo Trace makes all of the bourbon I ordered save for the Corner Creek.).


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txmatt said:


> I like the Blanton's so much I am sampling the less expensive offerings from this distillery. (Buffalo Trace makes all of the bourbon I ordered save for the Corner Creek.).


who much dose it cost$$$$


----------



## txmatt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> who much dose it cost$$$$


:alSo you already started drinking, huh? Guess it is well past noon EST so carry on!

Mail Order Prices (minus shipping):
Blanton's $45
Ancient Ancient Age $14
Buffalo Trace $20
Corner Creek Reserve $19


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txmatt said:


> :alSo you already started drinking, huh? Guess it is well past noon EST so carry on!
> 
> Mail Order Prices (minus shipping):
> Blanton's $45
> Ancient Ancient Age $14
> Buffalo Trace $20
> Corner Creek Reserve $19


Where do u order from.


----------



## ky toker

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where do u order from.


You might get to drink something May 19th.  _I don't know what though._ :r


----------



## txmatt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where do u order from.


Usually one of these.

http://www.HiTimeWine.net
http://www.binnys.com/
http://www.dandm.com/
http://www.internetwines.com/


----------



## jdbwolverines

Buffalo Trace is great bourbon, especially for the price. I also generally like the old-fashioned type bottle better than most. I haven't tried any of the others ones from that distillery, but will soon have too. Those are great looking prices for a broke college kid like me. Also.... it's always 5 o'clock somewhere :al


----------



## txmatt

Joe (BillyBarue) sent me this cool link. It is a search engine for online liquor stores. Though it says "wine searcher" many of the online wine stores also sell spirits and the engine finds them..

http://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-select.lml)


----------



## billybarue

txmatt said:


> Joe (BillyBarue) sent me this cool link. It is a search engine for online liquor stores. Though it says "wine searcher" many of the online wine stores also sell spirits and the engine finds them..
> 
> http://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-select.lml)


Not only that, but it lists them in order of price.

Many of the on-line stores it lists will often have some "wine" name. But if it comes up in the search you can be assured that when you click on the store they will carry the liquor or "booze" product you were searching for. If it doesn't come up immediately, just type what you are looking for in the search field of the store you got from wine-searcher and you will have it.

I knew this sight would appeal to a cheap "arse" like Matt.

Cheers,

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## Miami

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where do u order from.


Hey bud try Shoppers vineyard. I found the Pappy Van Winkle 15 for 44.99 and the 20 yr for 68.99 give them a try.


----------



## billybarue

Miami said:


> Hey bud try Shoppers vineyard. I found the Pappy Van Winkle 15 for 44.99 and the 20 yr for 68.99 give them a try.


I assume you used winesearcher (http://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-select.lml) for those prices. I have noticed that Shoppers vineyard comes up very often with the best price in these searches.

If you clicked on the Shoppers vineyard link that says $44.99 for the 15 year you will note it actually comes up on shoppers vineyard for *$36.99* (http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/old...es-family-reserve-bourbon-whiskey-11865.html). The 20 year price is as you quoted it.

Great --- out comes the wallet. She is going to kill me when she sees the credit card this month!!!!!

Billybarue


----------



## txmatt

~Must Resist~


----------



## billybarue

I can't believe I am about to say this, especially after just finishing a nightmare of a cigar split, but I can't resist a sale: No guarantee, but I'll gauge interest on a box split of the 15 year Pappy Van Winkle (12 bottles).

Looks like it's $37.00 per bottle, shipping to me will add about $3.00 per bottle (Insurance is included in that cost to ship to me), I assume shipping to you will be somewhere North of $6.00. No Guarantees, but let's see if anyone is interested. Cut and paste your name to the list below. Note, if you want three bottles or more it is best to have them shipped directly to you. 3 bottles or less from shoppers vneyard is $19.00. But if you only want one bottle, this split is pretty cost effective.

I generally am happy to accept payment after you receive the goods (check, MO preferred - Paypal OK). That way I can give you an exact total price after I know what your shipping charges are. I hate to put a certain cut-off of months here and trader rating, but that obviously is important. I'll ask for payment up-front or after you receive on case-by-case basis.

*12 bottle split Pappy Van Winke 15 Year ($47.00/bottle)*
1) BillyBarue - 4 bottles (2 PVW 15 year, 1 eagle rare, 1 bookers)

8 left

PS - there are some other good sales on bourbon at shoppers vineyard. Check out (http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/eaglerare/eagle-rare-10yr-single-barrel-bourbon-whiskey-12732.html) & (http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/bookersbourbon/bookers-bourbon-whiskey-10154.html). If you want to substitute different bottles that is fine be me. Just be careful when you check. For odd-sized bottles, like Blantons, they count them as "2" (units)bottles when they calculate shipping. To ship the maximum number of bottles (12) I would limit you to other bottles that only have a shipping unit value of "1" like the Bookers I mentioned at the beginning of this PS, or the PVW that is the subject of this split.


----------



## txmatt

Joe you are a glutton for punishment.

I think everyone should send him requests for 50mL bottles to really complicate it.. Do those count as 1/15th unit or more?

:r

I am thinking about adding a bottle onto your order but Joe (carbonbased_al) was concerned about my alcohol buying habits after my posts yesterday. Aww hell count me in for one bottle of the Pappy. I will worry about my alcohol consumption when I eat 9 tacos, drink TONS, chug a bottle of salad dressing, puke, post banter shit-faced drunk, and then end up at home the next day wearing a girl's T-Shirt.



billybarue said:


> I can't believe I am about to say this, especially after just finishing a nightmare of a cigar split, but I can't resist a sale: No guarantee, but I'll gauge interest on a box split of the 15 year Pappy Van Winkle (12 bottles).
> 
> Looks like it's $37.00 per bottle, shipping to me will add about $3.00 per bottle (Insurance is included in that cost to ship to me), I assume shipping to you will be somewhere North of $6.00. No Guarantees, but let's see if anyone is interested. Cut and paste your name to the list below. Note, if you want three bottles or more it is best to have them shipped directly to you. 3 bottles or less from shoppers vneyard is $19.00. But if you only want one bottle, this split is pretty cost effective.
> 
> I generally am happy to accept payment after you receive the goods (check, MO preferred - Paypal OK). That way I can give you an exact total price after I know what your shipping charges are. I hate to put a certain cut-off of months here and trader rating, but that obviously is important. I'll ask for payment up-front or after you receive on case-by-case basis.
> 
> *12 bottle split Pappy Van Winke 15 Year ($47.00/bottle)*
> 1) BillyBarue - 4 bottles (2 PVW 15 year, 1 eagle rare, 1 bookers)
> 
> 8 left
> 
> PS - there are some other good sales on bourbon at shoppers vineyard. Check out (http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/eaglerare/eagle-rare-10yr-single-barrel-bourbon-whiskey-12732.html) & (http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/bookersbourbon/bookers-bourbon-whiskey-10154.html). If you want to substitute different bottles that is fine be me. Just be careful when you check. For odd-sized bottles, like Blantons, they count them as "2" (units)bottles when they calculate shipping. To ship the maximum number of bottles (12) I would limit you to other bottles that only have a shipping unit value of "1" like the Bookers I mentioned at the beginning of this PS, or the PVW that is the subject of this split.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Miami said:


> Hey bud try Shoppers vineyard. I found the Pappy Van Winkle 15 for 44.99 and the 20 yr for 68.99 give them a try.


Yeah Ive checked them out several times. Im trying to find 6grapes for cheaper than $16 per bottle.



txmatt said:


> Usually one of these.
> 
> http://www.HiTimeWine.net
> http://www.binnys.com/
> http://www.dandm.com/
> http://www.internetwines.com/


Thxs ill check them out.


----------



## Miami

billybarue said:


> I assume you used winesearcher (http://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-select.lml) for those prices. I have noticed that Shoppers vineyard comes up very often with the best price in these searches.
> 
> If you clicked on the Shoppers vineyard link that says $44.99 for the 15 year you will note it actually comes up on shoppers vineyard for *$36.99* (http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/old...es-family-reserve-bourbon-whiskey-11865.html). The 20 year price is as you quoted it.
> 
> Great --- out comes the wallet. She is going to kill me when she sees the credit card this month!!!!!
> 
> Billybarue


Hey bud i am glad I was ale to help. In reference to the price of the 15 yr old I called them after my order, which I paid 44.99 for. They said that 36.99 was a mistake on my part I cheked the following day and it was again 44.99. Just some heads up for you.


----------



## billybarue

Miami said:


> Hey bud i am glad I was ale to help. In reference to the price of the 15 yr old I called them after my order, which I paid 44.99 for. They said that 36.99 was a mistake on my part I cheked the following day and it was again 44.99. Just some heads up for you.


Thanks for the heads up. It is showing $36.99 on the website. I'll call them up.

Gracias,

BillyBarue


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I'm putting in a order of the following from National Beverage: (Chicago IL)
Case of Hennessy XO- $120 Per Bottle
Case of Pasiqunet 25yr
6 Grapes:dr $16 Per Bottle
Can anyone get these items at a better price?


----------



## jdbwolverines

billybarue - PM sent


----------



## billybarue

I gave them a call and the prices are as they appear on their website. They said the prices will be in affect for another week.

*Pappy van Winkle 15 year - $36.99*
http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/old...les-family-reserve-bourbon-whiskey-11865.html)

*eagle Rare 10 year - $21.01*
http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/eaglerare/eagle-rare-10yr-single-barrel-bourbon-whiskey-12732.html

*Bookers - $40.01*
http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/bookersbourbon/bookers-bourbon-whiskey-10154.html

I'll be getting 4 bottles, I am willing to order 12 bottles to keep your shipping down a little. Again, if you are ordering 1 or 2 bottles this will help. If you want three or more, you won't save anything with this group buy.

BillyBarue


----------



## dunng

Wow, check this out... http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/buffalotrace/buffalo-trace-herd-sampler-12869.html :ss


----------



## billybarue

dunng said:


> Wow, check this out... http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/buffalotrace/buffalo-trace-herd-sampler-12869.html :ss


Yea that is a smoking deal, but it kind of chaps my hide they charge you for shipping 12 bottles when there are only 7 in the sampler. Translates into about a $7 price difference, so it really doesn't matter. the Hancocks, rock hills, and WL weller centennial 10 year look very interesting. I'll probably give my split idea until tonight. If it doesn't fill I think I will jump on this instead.

jbwolverines brought up some good points.

I called and there is no further discount for a case of only 1 of the bourbons. The special prices on the website are as low as they go. Goes without saying, but you need to guarantee you are 21 for this split. And when I looked at the numbers, it really is a good deal for you if you only want one bottle. Two bottles or more and it is really more effective to buy straight from them instead of having it come through me. for 1 bottle you would save about $10 in shipping by being in the split. 2 bottles you would save about $4 overall. At 3 bottles it is best to just order from them direct.

Joe (BillyBarue)


----------



## hooperjetcar

billybarue said:


> Yea that is a smoking deal, but it kind of chaps my hide they charge you for shipping 12 bottles when there are only 7 in the sampler. Translates into about a $7 price difference, so it really doesn't matter. the Hancocks, rock hills, and WL weller centennial 10 year look very interesting. I'll probably give my split idea until tonight. If it doesn't fill I think I will jump on this instead.
> 
> jbwolverines brought up some good points.
> 
> I called and there is no further discount for a case of only 1 of the bourbons. The special prices on the website are as low as they go. Goes without saying, but you need to guarantee you are 21 for this split. And when I looked at the numbers, it really is a good deal for you if you only want one bottle. Two bottles or more and it is really more effective to buy straight from them instead of having it come through me. for 1 bottle you would save about $10 in shipping by being in the split. 2 bottles you would save about $4 overall. At 3 bottles it is best to just order from them direct.
> 
> Joe (BillyBarue)


I would be really interested in this. Sending you a PM


----------



## Miami

PM sent and when were you going to put in the order. I sent you a PM asking what my cost would be including shipping. I forget to add I live in West Palm Beach. How much would my total be and what type of payment would you take. 

Thanks


----------



## billybarue

*12 bottle split Pappy Van Winke 15 Year ($47.00/bottle)*

1) BillyBarue - 3 bottles Pappy Van Winkle 15
2) TXmatt - 1 Bottle (PVW15) + 1 "leettle" girl T-shirt, size extra small (color preference ??)
3) Miami - 1 Bottle (PVW15)

7 bottles left

Miami,

check out post 103 in this thread - everything is spelled out there. I am going back to just the PVW15 for me. I will leave it open til I guess through Sunday. Another wrinkle - I just did a massive box split and one of the packages got swiped out of the mailbox after the DC # showed it was delivered. So I might ask for a couple bucks insurance as well, unless you are cool with just a DC #. Bottom line I won't know the exact shipping cost until I get them to me. The closer to 12 (case) we get the cheaper it is per bottle (case is about $3/bottle). I will pack and weigh and get what the postage is to send to you - I expect about another @ $7.00 (w/out insurance). So the total should be about $47 per 1 bottle. Again, up to 2 bottles it is still cost effective to get in on this split. If you want 3 or more, it is best to order from them direct. When I know what the exact amount is, as I spelled out in post 103, I prefer check or MO, but paypal is OK.

If you want a bottle other than PVW15 from their website I am fine with that too. As I say the cost effectiveness is best when i send to you for 1 bottle. So any bottle is fine it doesn't matter to me.

Miami - you are over 21 right! Please be honest. I had a couple very honest gorillas already spell it out for me. Don't want to put myself or CS at risk here.

7 spots left. Oh BTW, if you live close by (ie Dallas) it looks like it is only $5.00 to ship to you. At least that has been my experience (up to 3 lbs).

BillyBarue


----------



## Miami

Thanks for the re post. I am 36 yrs old. I am not 100 percent in yet. I am working on a possible cigar split at work. 

I have several bottles right now and in need of cigars so let see. 

I will let you know by sunday for sure. Thanks again.


----------



## billybarue

*12 bottle split Pappy Van Winke 15 Year ($47.00/bottle)*
1) BillyBarue - 3 bottles Pappy Van Winkle 15
2) TXmatt - 1 Bottle (PVW15) + 1 "leettle" girl T-shirt, size extra small (color preference ??)

8 bottles left - closes Sunday Midnight (hopefully prices won't vary)

No problem. Any body else just cut and past and add to the list. I've been looking at some others at ShoppersVineyard and Bookers and Eagle Rare 10 year are priced very well.

BillyBarue


----------



## jloutlaw

I bought a bottle of 15 year Pappy Van Winkle last night from Shopper's Vineyard. I also picked up a bottle of Blantons. I'm looking forward to trying these after reading everyone's postings. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ivory Tower

txmatt said:


> I like the Blanton's so much I am sampling the less expensive offerings from this distillery. (Buffalo Trace makes all of the bourbon I ordered save for the Corner Creek.).


If you like the Blanton's, try some Elmer T. Lee. It's great bourbon and it's the right price.

... you'll thank me...


----------



## Ivory Tower

They need a wine-searcher for shipping costs too. :r


----------



## billybarue

Ivory Tower said:


> They need a wine-searcher for shipping costs too. :r


It seems on all the sites once you get to 6 bottles you see decent savings on shipping (typically @ $3 to $4 a bottle). From there it gets a little better (diminishing returns) up to a full 12-bottle case where shipping is usually in the neighborhood of $2.50 - $3.00 per bottle.

After 12 it jumps back up again because a new box (case) is being shipped.

FWIW,

BillyBarue


----------



## berk-m

Anybody heard of Wathen's Kentucky Bourbon? The owner of a local store just got some in and gave me a taste, I was sold - he didn't have much information, said he had never heard of it either. A rep came in with a case and had him try it, obviously it is now in stock. I gotta say that this is smooth stuff, it may be my favorite now (it may even take a run at Jefferson's Reserve). There is no age statement on the bottle but it says this family has been making bourbon for 8 generations. I'm curious if I have never heard of it because it just hasn't been distributed locally, and maybe this is popular stuff in other areas? If anyone knows about this stuff please let me know what you think.

Here is a link to their site:

http://www.wathens.com/index.cfm


----------



## BigVito

http://www.ellenjaye.com/medley.htm


----------



## billybarue

berk-m said:


> Anybody heard of Wathen's Kentucky Bourbon? The owner of a local store just got some in and gave me a taste, I was sold - he didn't have much information, said he had never heard of it either. A rep came in with a case and had him try it, obviously it is now in stock. I gotta say that this is smooth stuff, it may be my favorite now (it may even take a run at Jefferson's Reserve). There is no age statement on the bottle but it says this family has been making bourbon for 8 generations. I'm curious if I have never heard of it because it just hasn't been distributed locally, and maybe this is popular stuff in other areas? If anyone knows about this stuff please let me know what you think.
> 
> Here is a link to their site:
> 
> http://www.wathens.com/index.cfm


I'm tellin ya -- winesearcher (http://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-select.lml) works like a champ. Heres what they came up with:

http://www.wallywine.com/p-26334-wathens-single-barrel-kentucky-bourbon-750ml.aspx?affiliateid=10062

http://www.samswine.com/wathens-quotsingle-barrelquot-bourbon-whiskey-proof-p-354738.html

http://www.cellar.com/home/default.asp

Each of the three sites found has it for $29.99 for a fifth. Sounds like a great bourbon, and at that price sounds like a great buy.

BiGvito - at the bottom of the ellenjaye website is an advertisement for Moonlight BBQ. That stuff is fantastic. Western Kentucky fare - believe it or not BBQ mutton!! No area outside of Western Kentucky (I know of) makes it. They als have something called Burgoo (SP ??) stew that is awesome.

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## BigVito

billybarue said:


> I'm tellin ya -- winesearcher (http://www.wine-searcher.com/wine-select.lml) works like a champ. Heres what they came up with:
> 
> http://www.wallywine.com/p-26334-wathens-single-barrel-kentucky-bourbon-750ml.aspx?affiliateid=10062
> 
> http://www.samswine.com/wathens-quotsingle-barrelquot-bourbon-whiskey-proof-p-354738.html
> 
> http://www.cellar.com/home/default.asp
> 
> Each of the three sites found has it for $29.99 for a fifth. Sounds like a great bourbon, and at that price sounds like a great buy.
> 
> BiGvito - at the bottom of the ellenjaye website is an advertisement for Moonlight BBQ. Thats stuff is fantastict. Western Kentucky fare, believe it or not BBQ mutton. No area outside of Western Kentucky (I know of) makes it. They als have something called Burgoo (SP ??) stew that is awesome.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BillyBarue


:ss thanks for the Moonlight info


----------



## txmatt

Moonlight Rocks! I enjoyed eating there several times. Such a HUGE buffet but depending on where in the joint you get seated it can take you awhile to walk there. 

I spent a couple weeks in Owensboro maybe 10 or 11 years ago right before I moved down to Texas. 

AK Steel was opening its new mill across the river in Rockport Indiana and Owensboro has the best loging and dining in the area. I was doing contract IT work for IBM Global Services (who takes care of IT for AK Steel) and spent awhile there preping the office areas. I was offered a permanent job there and considered it but Colleen would have had a hard time finding an Electrical Engineering job other than controls in the area. So I ended up moving down here when Texas Instruments hired her.

I also had an AMAZING steak at some restaurant in downtown Owensboro, wish I could remember the name of the place. I believe Owensboro is the third largest city in Kentucky.


----------



## berk-m

Awesome, that link is going in my favorites. Those sites have great prices, I spent $40 and was happy. Thanks BillyBarue. 

And thanks for the link BigVito – great info on there.


----------



## billybarue

I used to fly a T-37 trainer in the Air Force. We would plan our out and back and x-country training missions into the local airstrip at Owensboro. 9 times out of 10 there would be a fleet of attack helicopters from Ft Campbell, Kentucky on the ramp when we landed. the local Flight Business Office (FBO) at the airport would load us in their station wagon and drive us to Moonlight for free. Everybody was so happy to be going there, and than on the way back you heard nothing but groans as a bunch of over-stuffed (on BBQ) flyers packed themselves into the station wagon for the trip back. 

I swear on t-off when we were leaving the take off roll was about 500 feet longer due to the extra weight!!!! Man I love BBQ, all of it - but I said that already in a different thread.

BillyBarue


----------



## Uniputt

I have to agree on the Redbreast Pure Pot Still Single Malt Irish Whiskey. The stuff is fantastic. I get a bottle every month. 

However I can't believe this silly thread has gone 9 pages without a single mention of WILD TURKEY! (And you guys call yourselves professionals!! SHEESH!! 

I've done some blind taste tests with several friends who also drink Bourbon like myself. (regularly!) We "cut" the Wild Turkey 101 to 80 proof and 90 proof and compared it to several other brands that have been mentioned here. In 90 percent of the cases, the tester chose the Wild Turkey over the competition that cost more. Strange, I know. (We didn't use the 80 proof Wild Turkey, because I only buy the 101 or their upper-end stuff, like Rare Breed or Russels Reserve; and it is serioulsy lacking in terms of flavor compared to the 101). And if your looking for a good-tasting, get the job done, most "bang-per-buck bourbon" good 'ole "Crazy Chicken" definitely fits the bill. 

I do love the premium bourbons, though. Especially 140+ proof George T. Stagg (distilled by Buffalo Trace, if I'm not mistaken. Bookers and Blantons, among many already mentioned...it's all good!


----------



## jloutlaw

I tried Knob Creek this weekend. I had it on the rocks and it had a very stong smokey after taste. It mellowed as the ice melted and was excellent. It didn't lose the smokey finish, but it became less prominent.


----------



## billybarue

Uniputt said:


> However I can't believe this silly thread has gone 9 pages without a single mention of WILD TURKEY! (And you guys call yourselves professionals!! SHEESH!!
> 
> I've done some blind taste tests with several friends who also drink Bourbon like myself. (regularly!) We "cut" the Wild Turkey 101 to 80 proof and 90 proof and compared it to several other brands that have been mentioned here. In 90 percent of the cases, the tester chose the *Wild Turkey *over the competition that cost more. Strange, I know. (We didn't use the 80 proof Wild Turkey, because I only buy the 101 or their upper-end stuff, like Rare Breed or Russels Reserve; and it is serioulsy lacking in terms of flavor compared to the 101). And if your looking for a good-tasting, get the job done, most "bang-per-buck bourbon" good 'ole "Crazy Chicken" definitely fits the bill.


*"KICKIN CHICKEN"* -- I've had friends swear by it, I just don't know why I haven't had much. Great input!!

Couple of questions - anyone can answer:
1) how did you cut the 101 and know you had 80
2) I've noticed the higher proofs of most whiskey  are rated higher. Is it just that they are more aged, therefore smoother, and also the alcohol content is more concentrated. Does age and alcohol content go hand in hand. I think for Scotch, the liquor that evaporates from the barrels over time the call "the angels share" - I love that, I bet Gabriel and Peter get the good stuff!!

Just poured a glass of one of my guilty pleasures - It's called "Virginia Gentleman". I admit it aint great, but it is great for mixing. I still usually dring it with some water. I think it is pretty darn smooth, but does have a nice little bite without being harsh. Vanilla type flavors to it.

Mostly I love the name - I am from Virginia. Few other goofy things I like about it - I think it always comes in at least a full litre bottle, it has kind of a "campy" 1950s type label to it, and in an odd way I love this disclaimer on the back of the bottle, ""Distilled in Kentucky and Re-distilled in Virginia" :r . I love it. Makes me feel connected to the experts in Kentucky in some odd way. I hope I didn't insult any of the Tennessee "BOTiB"s - Brothers of the Bourbon.

BillyBarue


----------



## Che

billybarue said:


> *
> 
> Couple of questions - anyone can answer:
> 
> 2) I've noticed the higher proofs of most whiskey  are rated higher. Is it just that they are more aged, therefore smoother, and also the alcohol content is more concentrated. Does age and alcohol content go hand in hand.
> 
> BillyBarue*


*There are definitely whiskies that are higher in proof & /or more mature than better tasting younger sibblings. Generalizing of course, my belief is the older a whiskey is, the less it stands up to large quantities of water. So again (generalizing), I think it is probably a good choice to bottle older whiskies closer to their purest state.

As far as age goes, they don't disclose it but Blanton's is only about 7 years old. From the same distillery (Buffalo Trace), Eagle Rare (standard) is at minimum 10 years old, single barrel like Blanton's and roughly half the price. I say that to point out age isn't always the deciding factor. In addition, I believe Blanton's is bottled @ higher proof, at its younger age than the E. Rare SB.*


----------



## hooperjetcar

Just bought a bottle of Basil Haydens based on some comments here and the restrictive availability in Alabama liquor stores. I'm not sure it's one of my favorites. It seems a bit harsh and simple to me. One finger on one ice cube. Anyone want to comment on what I'm missing?


----------



## txmatt

hooperjetcar said:


> Just bought a bottle of Basil Haydens based on some comments here and the restrictive availability in Alabama liquor stores. I'm not sure it's one of my favorites. It seems a bit harsh and simple to me. One finger on one ice cube. Anyone want to comment on what I'm missing?


Some bourbon I have immediately loved (Blanton's and Knob Creek) while others it takes me a while to appreciate (Van Winkle). I also enjoy some with a splash of water, some on ice, some neat.

I have changed the variables yet half way into my second bottle of Rock Hill Farms I still only like it while smoking a cigar, so I probably won't buy a third.

-Matt-


----------



## hooperjetcar

txmatt said:


> Some bourbon I have immediately loved (Blanton's and Knob Creek) while others it takes me a while to appreciate (Van Winkle). I also enjoy some with a splash of water, some on ice, some neat.
> 
> I have changed the variables yet half way into my second bottle of Rock Hill Farms I still only like it while smoking a cigar, so I probably won't buy a third.
> 
> -Matt-


My question would be why did you buy the second? for me it's like smokes, if I'm not enjoying it pretty much right out of the gate, away it goes. I'll give the Basil about 1/2 a bottle before it gets relegated to the guest part of the bar.


----------



## Che

hooperjetcar said:


> Just bought a bottle of Basil Haydens based on some comments here and the restrictive availability in Alabama liquor stores. I'm not sure it's one of my favorites. It seems a bit harsh and simple to me. One finger on one ice cube. Anyone want to comment on what I'm missing?


I tend to agree - Basil Hayden is not a favorite Beam product. It has a fairly heavy rye mash, plus is fairly low proof (too much water imho). For what it is, it isn't dirt cheap either.



txmatt said:


> I have changed the variables yet half way into my second bottle of Rock Hill Farms I still only like it while smoking a cigar, so I probably won't buy a third.
> 
> -Matt-


This is an interesting comment. I tend to find Rock Hill Farms a selective drink as well. It does go well with a cigar. For some reason I also find it a nice compliment with treats & sweets, perhaps a desert bourbon.

While it has it's limited place in my rotation, I do keep it for when the occassion arrives, no matter how infrequently that is.


----------



## Greg C

billybarue said:


> I used to fly a T-37 trainer in the Air Force. We would plan our out and back and x-country training missions into the local airstrip at Owensboro. 9 times out of 10 there would be a fleet of attack helicopters from Ft Campbell, Kentucky on the ramp when we landed. the local Flight Business Office (FBO) at the airport would load us in their station wagon and drive us to Moonlight for free. Everybody was so happy to be going there, and than on the way back you heard nothing but groans as a bunch of over-stuffed (on BBQ) flyers packed themselves into the station wagon for the trip back.
> 
> I swear on t-off when we were leaving the take off roll was about 500 feet longer due to the extra weight!!!! Man I love BBQ, all of it - but I said that already in a different thread.
> 
> BillyBarue


I am from Owensboro originally. Great BBQ!


----------



## txmatt

Chè;850861 said:


> I tend to agree - Basil Hayden is not a favorite Beam product. It has a fairly heavy rye mash, plus is fairly low proof (too much water imho). For what it is, it isn't dirt cheap either.
> 
> This is an interesting comment. I tend to find Rock Hill Farms a selective drink as well. It does go well with a cigar. For some reason I also find it a nice compliment with treats & sweets, perhaps a desert bourbon.
> 
> While it has it's limited place in my rotation, I do keep it for when the occassion arrives, no matter how infrequently that is.


Truth be told I really wasn't impressed with the Hayden either. The high price tag on it can only be for marketing purposes. If they ever came out with a "cask strength" version that was only marginally more expensive than regular finish however I would probably buy it.

I will have to try the Rock Hill with sweets. Come to think of it, the total lack of sweetness might be why it doesn't appeal to me. A sweet maduro wrapper with it could be why I like the combination of it and cigars.



hooperjetcar said:


> My question would be why did you buy the second? for me it's like smokes, if I'm not enjoying it pretty much right out of the gate, away it goes. I'll give the Basil about 1/2 a bottle before it gets relegated to the guest part of the bar.


As to why I bought the second bottle, you can tell it is a high quality product when drinking it; and it IS enjoyable when paired with a cigar. The Van Winkle took me most of a bottle to like at all and now I love it, so I didn't want to miss another "Van Winkle experience" with the Rock Hill. I wouldn't rule out additional bottles if not for the fact there are soo many other excellent Bourbons that aren't soo selective in use. Right now my liquor cabinet is full so I want to try other bottles.

I originally started drinking Bourbon and Irish Whiskey when Scotch started to skyrocket in price four or five years ago. I figured I was seeing the equivalent of the cigar boom. The Scotch quality never dwindled though, just price went up. I am now noticing SM Scotch that was $50 a bottle a few years ago back down to $20. So I also need to reduce the variety of Bourbon in my liquor cabinet so I can again start sampling Scotch.

:al An hour and a half until noon! :al


----------



## berk-m

hooperjetcar said:


> Just bought a bottle of Basil Haydens based on some comments here and the restrictive availability in Alabama liquor stores. I'm not sure it's one of my favorites. It seems a bit harsh and simple to me. One finger on one ice cube. Anyone want to comment on what I'm missing?


Just taste is about all I can say, if you don't like it - you don't like it. I happen to like it quite a bit - big reason may be that it is so different from anything else out there, so smooth and spicy, but hey thats why they make different kinds - to each his own


----------



## berk-m

I wanted to bump this and see if there was any life left in it, I just got the 2nd Quarter 2007 issue of Malt Advocate and again – they review 21 Scotch Whiskys, 1 Irish Whiskey, a few beers and NOT 1 bourbon. They do have a pretty interesting article about rye whisky making a comeback, anybody a fan of rye whiskey? I don’t think I’ve every tried it, may have to go pick up a bottle.


----------



## Miami

I never tried rye but do enjoy the Pappy Van Winkle bourbon. I did buy some Pinch scotch and thought it paired well with cigars also.


----------



## txmatt

berk-m said:


> They do have a pretty interesting article about rye whisky making a comeback, anybody a fan of rye whiskey? I don't think I've every tried it, may have to go pick up a bottle.


I have had a bottle of Michter's Rye on order for 2 weeks now. If the seller didn't also have my Bruichladdich 3D "Peat Proposal" I would have just cancelled the order. I did get a call last Friday from them saying it would probably ship on Monday so hopefully it arrives soon.


----------



## billybarue

Picked up a couple bottles of AH Hrsch 16 years for 50% off --- Woo Hoo!! ($55 apiece).

He had Knob creek on sale and I asked if he had a case discount. becasue I bought some other stuff he said he woud give me 20% off if I bought a case. I know it's way too much booze, but $21/bottle out the door was pretty nice (and the holidays are coming up!!!). Really like the Knob Creek a great deal. Did a side by side with Bulleit and Jim Beam Black and I like it the best. A little unfair, but I had an 18 year MacAllan and some Red Breast Irish whiskey. I love my Bourbons, but the Irish and the MacAllan are just more dynamic whiskies. Funny, the Bulleit struck me as very "Brandy or Cognac" - like tonight for some reason (Not necessarily a bad thing BTW)

BillyBarue


----------



## Mark C

billybarue said:


> A little unfair, but I had an 18 year MacAllan and some Red Breast Irish whiskey. I love my Bourbons, but the Irish and the MacAllan are just more dynamic whiskies.


I LOVE the Redbreast. I'm usually a rum guy, but that whiskey is smooth as glass. Sure goes down easy if you can find it. There's only one liquor store anywhere near me that carries it... and they're a good 40 min +$5 toll up the road.


----------



## Cigary

I have always paired my smokes with Drambuie,,,a scotch with a real taste of honey that has a really smooth taste that is very suited for cigars. I don't like scotch by itself but this has always been my 'go to' drink. Next on the list would be Knob Creek,,after that I'm already 3 sheets to the wind to be able to taste anything else. Since you are from KC you might want to have some Gates BBQ and then have a smoke after,,,you can't go wrong with that combo,,,Burnt end on bun,,yeah babeeee w/strawberry soda


----------



## adsantos13

Gates BBQ Burnt ends :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## billybarue

Mark C said:


> I LOVE the Redbreast. I'm usually a rum guy, but that whiskey is smooth as glass. Sure goes down easy if you can find it. There's only one liquor store anywhere near me that carries it... and they're a good 40 min +$5 toll up the road.


I don't do this for everyone, but seeing that you are from Virginia (man I miss it this time of year!!!) - try wine-searcher.com (http://www.wine-searcher.com/). It will find you the cheapest price on the internet. The only booze I buy in-store now is if I find a good deal (like I did with the Knob Creek and AH Hirsch above). This parallels my cigar buying, BTW.

Looks like more than a few places have Red Breast for $40. Shipping is typically $8.00-$12.00 on-line (easily the price of gas & tolls in your situation). Typically you can get it down to about $3.00 per bottle with a case purchase. Holidays are coming - Red Breast for everyone!!!



Cigary said:


> I have always paired my smokes with Drambuie,,,a scotch with a real taste of honey that has a really smooth taste that is very suited for cigars. I don't like scotch by itself but this has always been my 'go to' drink. Next on the list would be Knob Creek,,after that I'm already 3 sheets to the wind to be able to taste anything else. Since you are from KC you might want to have some Gates BBQ and then have a smoke after,,,you can't go wrong with that combo,,,Burnt end on bun,,yeah babeeee w/strawberry soda


I love the stuff, but Drambuie is a liqueur made from Scotch. 1/2 Scotch and 1/2 Drambuie is a drink called a "Rusty Nail" and is what I cut my teeth on when I started drinking scotch. Eventually I reduced the amount of Drambuie until, low and behold I was just drinking Scotch. It was the "acquired taste" thing that Drambuie really helped me with. I tell you what though, a nice sweet maduro (ashton aged) and a sweet"ish" Rusty Nail is tough to beat for a combo though!!! Coincidentally, I find the Knob Creek has a sweet"ish"/syrupy character to it. If you want the Bourbon version of Drambuie you need to find "Jeremiah Weed". A good bit rougher than Drambuie, but I like it for what it is. It is the US Air Force Fighter Pilot's drink of choice though. Bunch of panzy fighter pilots can't just go for the straight booze and need to drink a liqueur I guess:r:r

I can't remember the steak place down by the railroad station in KC that we used to go to everytime I layed over there? - awesome beef though

Cheers,

BillyBarue


----------



## Mark C

billybarue said:


> I don't do this for everyone, but seeing that you are from Virginia (man I miss it this time of year!!!) - try wine-searcher.com (http://www.wine-searcher.com/). It will find you the cheapest price on the internet.


Thanks man! I'll definitely have to explore that site! I'm actually from Maryland, but I was fortunate enough to spend 4 great years in Blacksburg. Although my sister's fiance lives in Fredericksburg, so I'll have to let him know there may be packages headed his way when I need a new bottle of rum.

My go-to liquor store is here: http://www.statelineliquors.com. Check out the selection, and the prices if you get bored. They sell the Redbreast for $41.99. If you're a beer guy, check out their beer list too, pretty impressive I think.


----------



## gvarsity

A couple quick comments back to one of the original questions about why Bourbon doesn't get the respect of Scotch.

One: Bourbon doesn't get the respect of high end single malts whiskeys. I don't think it is seen as significantly lesser than most blended whiskeys. It does particularly well now days against most other whiskeys at the same price point.

Two: The premium Scotch industry and market has been around for a couple of centuries at least since the 1830's. The premium Bourbon industry at least at the level of national consciousness is really maybe thirty years old. (Meaning top shelf sipping Bourbons like Makers being nationally marketed) You can buy production run single malts that were put in the cask at the beginning of the premium bourbon history. Bourbon has neither the history and all the associated technique and history or the global awareness or customer base. People have traditions and expectations about the single malt experience that has been passed on for generations. Bourbon hasn't had the time to create that. 

I feel like Bourbon is now in a place that California wines were in the late 70's early 80's. The best one's started really getting peoples attention then. Prior to that it was a new place, a new style, with new techniques, the whole concept of single varietal based wines was new. It took time both for those new things to mature and stabilize and for people to begin to appreciate them as not different from French wine but good on their own merits. They were popular locally prior to the explosion. Then once the best one's started really getting peoples attention then and getting publicity the whole area took off. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## billybarue

Many good points about perceptions and the time needed to establish Bourbon in its own right as a fine spirit deserving praise apart from other whiskies.

I still find, for whatever reason, I would pick Scotch over Bourbon if you held a gun to my head and made me choose. That being said, I get a great feeling when reaching for, or ordering up, a Bourbon. Without being jingoistic, I feel an "American" or "Rebel" pride from drinking/enjoying Bourbon. I am sure a Scotsman would say the same about his national dram as well.

BillyBarue


----------



## Mark C

billybarue said:


> I get a great feeling when reaching for, or ordering up, a Bourbon. Without being jingoistic, I feel an "American" or "Rebel" pride from drinking/enjoying Bourbon. I am sure a Scotsman would say the same about his national dram as well.


I'll agree with you here. I like to support the local traditions, whether it be a national beverage or a local winery. Besides, Scotch drinkers are all snobby and uptight   Bourbon feels a little less pretentious, a little more American, etc.

But I'm just a rum drinker, what do I know. :2


----------



## glassjapan

billybarue said:


> Picked up a couple bottles of AH Hrsch 16 years for 50% off --- Woo Hoo!! ($55 apiece).


That's a killer price on some hard to come by stuff. Congrats!


----------



## DoctaJ

Just spent a while reading through the thread...took notes on a bunch of bourbons that people recommended . The only whiskey I have ever had while smoking a cigar is Crown Royal on the rocks but was looking to try a bourbon to see if I liked it.


----------



## jaharr

If anyone is in or visiting Louisville, KY, there is a restaurant there called "Bourbon" I highly recommend. Naturally, they have an amazing selection of bourbons which you can get by the flight if you wish. They also have some pretty creative dishes. My wife had the best pork chops of her life there. Me? I had bourbon. 
(Sorry if this was already mentioned -- I didn't read through all 11 pages.)


----------



## Miami

I just had a very nice Eearly Times and Coke. 

Anyone else like Eearly Times?


----------



## JacksonCognac

Miami said:


> I just had a very nice Eearly Times and Coke.
> 
> Anyone else like Eearly Times?


lol. I've had a few rough experiences with Early times (and other well whiskey's... and decent whiskey too... hmm). But yeah man bourbon and coke... makes for a great inexpensive drink. :tu

I can second whoever liked Rebel Yell. I've had a couple bottles and at ~$15 a piece its well worth it.

I also like the cheap Canadian whiskeys but thats another topic.


----------



## gvarsity

Knowing a few Scots I would agree they feel a national pride when drinking Scotch. I too as an American get a tad misty drinking bourbon although that could just be the bourbon. 

For myself there is a time and place for all good things. 

Scotch for me is a quiet drink. Bourbon is a wee bit rowdier. It's more about setting. I rarely drink scotch in a group larger than three. Not intentionally it just tends to work out that way. I tend to like to talk and sip. I will regularly drink bourbon rocks out on a Friday night or in a more festive atmosphere. I drank a lot of Buffalo Trace rocks at my wedding.  Ahhh good times.

I think with many fine things be it enjoying wine, cigars, fine spirits, music, coffee and many other activities setting is as important as any other factor contributing to appreciation. Part of the process of personal appreciation is identifying what works for you. There are general practices but as we all know sometimes what is accepted practice doesn't work for us as and individual. 

"The devil is in the details". :ss


----------



## Satch

gvarsity said:


> For myself there is a time and place for all good things.
> 
> Scotch for me is a quiet drink. Bourbon is a wee bit rowdier. It's more about setting. I rarely drink scotch in a group larger than three. Not intentionally it just tends to work out that way.


Same here. When I am out at the bar I usually go with Bourbon. When I am home enjoying a smoke or in a relaxed environment I will go for the Scotch.


----------



## jdbwolverines

JacksonCognac said:


> I can second whoever liked Rebel Yell. I've had a couple bottles and at ~$15 a piece its well worth it.


:tu Best cheap whiskey around.

Although not bourbon, yesterday I scored a ridiculous deal on some Jack Daniels Single Barrel. That I am looking forward to trying this weekend:al Anyones thoughts on his as it will be my first time giving it a try?


----------



## gonzo

Miami said:


> I just had a very nice Eearly Times and Coke.
> 
> Anyone else like Eearly Times?


Being from Ohio originally, Early Times was what was always around the house when I started drinking...Whiskey sours made with Early Times were my mothers favorite when she drank (rarely)...

Then in college I was introduced to Walker Percy who became my favorite novelist, so Early Times became my favorite to drink and read "Love in the Ruins"...been a nostalgic favorite every since...


----------



## DoctaJ

Had my first taste of Maker's Mark last night . Brought in the growing collection of cans and bottles to cash in the deposits (.10 in MI ) and got a little extra cash, so I decided a nice bourbon would be a good way to spend the money. It was between Maker's and Buffalo Trace, but in the end I decided to go with MM.

It had a good amount of spice and a nice little kick when it goes down. Exceptionally smooth though :dr I was very impressed with it. I'm really looking forward to trying some with the next cigar I smoke :ss


----------



## novasurf

Basil Hayden last nite.
Nice flavor.
Bourbon lite.


----------



## Cadillac

Question: Anyone tried the Bulliet Bourbon? Almost picked up a bottle today. Any good?


----------



## TideRoll

Cadillac said:


> Question: Anyone tried the Bulliet Bourbon? Almost picked up a bottle today. Any good?


I'm enjoying a bit right now, as a matter of fact. It has a bit more rye content than some, slightly floral to me but with an up-front taste. This is my first bottle and I kind of like it. My usual favorite is Woodford Reserve.


----------



## punch

Cadillac said:


> Question: Anyone tried the Bulliet Bourbon? Almost picked up a bottle today. Any good?


Excellent


----------



## Cadillac

Thanks, I'll have to back & pick it up. I usually mix drinks with Ginger Ale or Coke. Actually I looooove Crown Royal & Coke. What's better to drink Bourbon straight up with, couple of ice cubes? A little water? Or is it just a matter of taste.


----------



## mikey202

I just finished off the last of my Knob Creek!!!!:hn

I'm not feelin' too bad.


----------



## novasurf

> drink Bourbon straight up


 That's how you do it.


----------



## Mark C

Cadillac said:


> What's better to drink Bourbon straight up with, couple of ice cubes? A little water? Or is it just a matter of taste.


Matter of taste, and it may well vary from one bourbon to another.


----------



## parshooter

Cadillac said:


> Question: Anyone tried the Bulliet Bourbon? Almost picked up a bottle today. Any good?


I am a recent fan of the Bulliet. I find it lighter and sweeter than my usuall bourbons, which include but not limited to Eagle Rare 10, Makers Mark (if I'm out of everything else), George T Stagg and Sazarac rye. I drink all these, except for the Stagg, neat. Sometimes with a small splash of water to bring out some different flavors.


----------



## Dodgercat

Can you really save much buying bourbon on line ? If so, where do you like ?


----------



## Volt

Cotton said:


> I am a recent fan of the Bulliet. I find it lighter and sweeter than my usuall bourbons, which include but not limited to Eagle Rare 10, Makers Mark (if I'm out of everything else), George T Stagg and Sazarac rye. I drink all these, except for the Stagg, neat. Sometimes with a small splash of water to bring out some different flavors.


I just tried Bulliet this past Sat. I did not like the up front taste very much. Middle was sweet and finished smoth. Now the wierd part, after it chilled on the ice about 4 min, it was a different drink smooth, sweet and finished smooth. i usually drink mine over a few cubes and a twist of lime.

Eagle Rare - just too different for my palatte.

Even Williams 10 yr Single - my new go to bourbon. very complex, peppery, and not sweet at all.

Makers is my #2 go to, a bit of bite on the front.


----------



## newcigarz

Dodgercat said:


> Can you really save much buying bourbon on line ? If so, where do you like ?


Try www.Shoppersvineyard.com. depending on where you are they may save you some money.


----------



## txmatt

I have finally dwindled my stock of booze down and needed to replenish my supply. I decided to give some highly rated cheapies a go. I got 4 bottles for less than a bottle of my favorite (Blanton's), hopefully I find a gem among them.. I will report if any of them are notable (good or bad) to me.


Old Overholt Rye
Rittenhouse Rye 100 proof
David Nicholson 1843 Bonded
Evan Williams 1783 10year


----------



## Che

Volt said:


> Now the wierd part, after it chilled on the ice about 4 min, it was a different drink smooth, sweet and finished smooth. i usually drink mine over a few cubes...


Coming from the horses mouth, this is precisely how Tom Bulleit felt it should be enjoyed (over ice).


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Liquor Store Score!!!*

Look what I stumbled across today!!!










My current bourbon rotation....


----------



## aldukes

*Re: Liquor Store Score!!!*



Mr.Maduro said:


> My current bourbon rotation....


how is the Hudson - i rememeber in a previous post you said it was good but not great- change your mind? I think I want to try a bottle.


----------



## boonedoggle

FINALLY picked up a bottle of Buffalo Trace for $20. Nice tastin' bourbon! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Liquor Store Score!!!*



aldukes said:


> how is the Hudson - i rememeber in a previous post you said it was good but not great- change your mind? I think I want to try a bottle.


Definately try it if you can find a decent price. I'm not sure what i paid, but it was expensive and not worth the $$ IMHO. Its decent, but tastes more like a rye to me.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Liquor Store Score!!!*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Look what I stumbled across today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current bourbon rotation....


Score Patrick. Is that '07?

Nice Bourbon rotation.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

*Re: Liquor Store Score!!!*



newcigarz said:


> Score Patrick. Is that '07?
> 
> Nice Bourbon rotation.


Yep. '07.


----------



## OPUSX-TIGER

Funnymantrip said:


> Tennessee whisky has the added extra step of being passed through charcoal before it hits the barrel. Bourbon does not have this step.


Well let's set the record stright. All buorbon is whisky, but only whisky made in Kentucky can be called Bourbon (Ky hold the copy right to the name) There are also certian standards that have to meet by Ky bourbons. the min age is 2ys and the barrel is charred on the inside, and can only be used once. if not for the aging process it would be clear. while there are other standards that are required, remember bourbon only comes from Ky. This is the same as tequila and mescal, while all tequila is mascal, it must come from the agave region to carry that name. My personal favorite bourbon is Woodford Reserve is is perfect with a nice humi aged Opusx or Padron 64. :tu


----------



## jrw

_Only whiskey made in Kentucky can be called bourbon._

Sorry friend, this is a common misconception, as bourbon can be made anywhere in the U.S.--even in New York state [google "Hudson Baby Bourbon"]--but yes, most bourbon is made in Kentucky. This from ask.com:

_"Bourbon is an American form of whiskey named for Bourbon County, Kentucky. By United States law, it consists of at least 51% corn - typically about 70% - with the remainder being wheat and/or rye, and malted barley.[1] It is distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof, and aged in new charred oak barrels for at least two years.[2] The two years maturation process is not a legal requirement for a whiskey to be called "bourbon," but it is a legal requirement for "straight bourbon."[3] However, in practice, most bourbon whiskeys are aged for at least four years.

"Bourbon must be put into the barrels at no more than 125 U.S. proof.[4] After aging it is diluted with water and bottled. Bottling proof for whiskey must be at least 80 proof (40% abv)[5] and most whiskey is sold at 80 proof. Other common proofs are 86, 90, 94, 100 and 107, and whiskeys of up to 142 proof have been sold. Some higher proof bottlings are "barrel proof."

*"Bourbon can legally be made anywhere in the United States where it is legal to distill spirits. Legitimate production is not restricted to Kentucky, although currently all but a few brands are made there, and the drink is associated strongly with that commonwealth.[6] Illinois once produced nearly as much bourbon whiskey as Kentucky, and bourbon continues to be made in Virginia. In the past bourbon has been made in Pennsylvania, Indiana, Ohio, Tennessee, Missouri and Kansas." *_*
*

Knob Creek for me! :z


----------



## jrw

*Welcome, OPUSX-TIGER!*

I just noticed this was your first post. Welcome to Club Stogie! :cb


----------



## Che

OPUSX-TIGER said:


> Well let's set the record stright. All buorbon is whisky, but only whisky made in Kentucky can be called Bourbon (Ky hold the copy right to the name) There are also certian standards that have to meet by Ky bourbons. the min age is 2ys and the barrel is charred on the inside, and can only be used once. if not for the aging process it would be clear. while there are other standards that are required, remember bourbon only comes from Ky. This is the same as tequila and mescal, while all tequila is mascal, it must come from the agave region to carry that name. My personal favorite bourbon is Woodford Reserve is is perfect with a nice humi aged Opusx or Padron 64. :tu


This is a common misconception. A H Hirsh was one of the most spoken of bourbons and it was produced in Penn. Some would also point out that whisky doesn't coincide well with die-hard American whiskey enthusiasts, as usually the Scots and other regions drop the (e) from whisk(e)y. Perhaps the title or terminology "Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey" is what you had in mind?


----------



## dayplanner

OPUSX-TIGER said:


> Well let's set the record stright. All buorbon is whisky, but only whisky made in Kentucky can be called Bourbon (Ky hold the copy right to the name) There are also certian standards that have to meet by Ky bourbons. the min age is 2ys and the barrel is charred on the inside, and can only be used once. if not for the aging process it would be clear. while there are other standards that are required, remember bourbon only comes from Ky. This is the same as tequila and mescal, while all tequila is mascal, it must come from the agave region to carry that name. My personal favorite bourbon is Woodford Reserve is is perfect with a nice humi aged Opusx or Padron 64. :tu


This is not so, bourbon can be made anywhere in the US.



> On May 4, 1964, the U.S. Congress recognized Bourbon Whiskey as a "distinctive product of the United States," creating the Federal Standards of Identity for Bourbon. Legislation now stipulates that Bourbon must meet these requirements:
> 
> Bourbon must be made in the United States.
> Bourbon must be made of a grain mixture that is at least 51% corn[1]
> Bourbon must be distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof.
> Bourbon must be 100% natural (nothing other than water added to the mixture)
> Bourbon must be aged in new, American, charred oak barrels.[1]
> Bourbon which meets the above requirements and has been aged for a minimum of two years, may be called Straight Bourbon.[2]
> Bourbon aged for a period less than four years must be labeled with the duration of its aging.


I enjoy bourbon on rare occasions. Mostly the common stuff, Woodford's, Knob Creek, and Blanton's


----------



## OPUSX-TIGER

I stand corrected. let's all drink a glass of Bourbon aqd enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## txmatt

carbonbased_al said:


> This is not so, bourbon can be made anywhere in the US.
> 
> I enjoy bourbon on rare occasions. Mostly the common stuff, Woodford's, Knob Creek, and Blanton's


You are too young to drink bourbon, just ask Manolo.. Until you can handle a few beers without slurring your speech and offering to share your girlfriend - perhaps Wine Cooler or Sangria are best for you Joe..


----------



## dayplanner

txmatt said:


> You are too young to drink bourbon, just ask Manolo.. Until you can handle a few beers without slurring your speech and offering to share your girlfriend - perhaps Wine Cooler or Sangria are best for you Joe..


I hold my booze! MAH BOOZE! If I wasn't still sick i'd totally break out some St bernardus and get smashed tonight and call you up man.


----------



## Siamang

I tried Jim Beam's Small Batch sampler recently(Booker's, Baker's, Basil Hayden, Knob), and really liked the Booker's. It's like the rocket fuel version of cotton candy. I wasn't expecting to like the KC as much as I did, and was left unimpressed by the somewhat thin-tasting Basil Hayden's. Maybe it's just my insensitive newbie palate, but it seemed watery.

I picked up a bottle of the KC and a bottle of Buffalo Trace(Booker's is twice as much as either, so I figured I'd stick with getting two bourbons for a side by side comparison) this evening, and really enjoy the differences between them. The Buffalo Trace seems more aggressively warm/oaky and a little less caramelish. I like them both a lot, and will probably make them regulars in what will hopefully be a growing rotation.


----------



## skibumdc

Can't explain why Bourbon is considered lower class than Scotch....but it might have something to do with most being blended versus single barrel. 

If I may, try some SINGLE BARREL Bourbon such as BLANTON'S.

Come in a nice soft pouch, with a nice horse statue as the cork stopper.
Quick a NICE bourbon. And yes it goes wonderfully with a cigar.

Man I wish is wasn't rainy and cold here!


----------



## adsantos13

skibumdc said:


> Can't explain why Bourbon is considered lower class than Scotch....


I think it may have more to do with Scotch being a drink that been crafted for a centuries longer and thus, has more prestige and recognition. Now, don't get me wrong I am not attempting to denigrate bourbon as inferior as in the end, everything comes down to personal taste. Further, the makers of bourbon these days are coming out with some world class product worthy of being praised right up there with the best spirits in the world. In the end though, "high end" bourbon is something that has only come about in the very recent past (maybe 50 years? 100 years?).

Its kind of like California Reds not getting respect vis-a-vis French wine, or Nicaraguan Cigars not getting respect vis-a-vis Cuban. In the end, the true artisans' products will converge in terms of quality and respect. We just might not alive whenever that happens, as it could take a long time in some cases.

Time for a drink!


----------



## adsantos13

Siamang said:


> It's like the rocket fuel version of cotton candy.


I love that description! :r:r


----------



## BigVito

jrw said:


> _Only whiskey made in Kentucky can be called bourbon._
> 
> Sorry friend, this is a common misconception, as bourbon can be made anywhere in the U.S.--even in New York state [google "Hudson Baby Bourbon"]--but yes, most bourbon is made in Kentucky. This from ask.com:
> 
> _"Bourbon is an American form of whiskey named for Bourbon County, Kentucky. By United States law, it consists of at least 51% corn - typically about 70% - with the remainder being wheat and/or rye, and malted barley.[1] It is distilled to no more than 160 (U.S.) proof, and aged in new charred oak barrels for at least two years.[2] The two years maturation process is not a legal requirement for a whiskey to be called "bourbon," but it is a legal requirement for "straight bourbon."[3] However, in practice, most bourbon whiskeys are aged for at least four years.
> 
> "Bourbon must be put into the barrels at no more than 125 U.S. proof.[4] After aging it is diluted with water and bottled. Bottling proof for whiskey must be at least 80 proof (40% abv)[5] and most whiskey is sold at 80 proof. Other common proofs are 86, 90, 94, 100 and 107, and whiskeys of up to 142 proof have been sold. Some higher proof bottlings are "barrel proof."
> 
> *"Bourbon can legally be made anywhere in the United States where it is legal to distill spirits. Legitimate production is not restricted to Kentucky, although currently all but a few brands are made there, and the drink is associated strongly with that commonwealth.[6] Illinois once produced nearly as much bourbon whiskey as Kentucky, and bourbon continues to be made in Virginia. In the past bourbon has been made in Pennsylvania, Indiana, Ohio, Tennessee, Missouri and Kansas." *_*
> *
> 
> Knob Creek for me! :z





Chè said:


> This is a common misconception. A H Hirsh was one of the most spoken of bourbons and it was produced in Penn. Some would also point out that whisky doesn't coincide well with die-hard American whiskey enthusiasts, as usually the Scots and other regions drop the (e) from whisk(e)y. Perhaps the title or terminology "Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey" is what you had in mind?





carbonbased_al said:


> This is not so, bourbon can be made anywhere in the US.
> 
> I enjoy bourbon on rare occasions. Mostly the common stuff, Woodford's, Knob Creek, and Blanton's


:r:r:r


----------



## Che

skibumdc said:


> Can't explain why Bourbon is considered lower class than Scotch....but it might have something to do with most being blended versus single barrel.
> 
> If I may, try some SINGLE BARREL Bourbon such as BLANTON'S.
> 
> Come in a nice soft pouch, with a nice horse statue as the cork stopper.
> Quick a NICE bourbon. And yes it goes wonderfully with a cigar.
> 
> Man I wish is wasn't rainy and cold here!


I seriously doubt "single barrel" has anything to do with it. Curious, are you under the impression that single malt Scotch is generally "single barrel" (or single cask) bottled?

In addition, there are a lot of long time enthusiasts that actually are less _enthusiastic_ about "single barrel' product, as there is more of a consistency issue with SBs.

To me the most important shift recently was the attitude in consumers which changed towards bourbon and American whiskey. Part of that change has created demand for boutique, ultra premium and well matured spirit. If we've been paying attention rum is going through the same transformation (at least as far as distribution penetrating larger markets).

Bourbon is catching up fast.


----------



## BeerDefender

After years of viewing bourbon as the 'inferior spirit' when compared to scotch, I think I've finally come to terms with the fact that I mostly prefer bourbons over scotches. Something about the way it feels a bit more 'rough' and 'unpolished', I think.


----------



## Guest

My weekend snag pictured below. Hard to find the annual release, but I finally ran down last years!!

Nice. Really Nice. REALLY, REALLY NICE!


I think I like it!


----------



## Fortunate_Son

SvilleKid said:


> My weekend snag pictured below. Hard to find the annual release, but I finally ran down last years!!
> 
> Nice. Really Nice. REALLY, REALLY NICE!
> 
> I think I like it!


OH........................ that looks fantastic. I'm a big fan of Woodford Reserve but never heard of this one. :tu


----------



## BigVito

SvilleKid said:


> My weekend snag pictured below. Hard to find the annual release, but I finally ran down last years!!
> 
> Nice. Really Nice. REALLY, REALLY NICE!
> 
> I think I like it!


something new to hunt for :tu


----------



## BigVito

personal selection:chk


----------



## SilverFox

Joey Link said:


> After years of viewing bourbon as the 'inferior spirit' when compared to scotch, I think I've finally come to terms with the fact that I mostly prefer bourbons over scotches. Something about the way it feels a bit more 'rough' and 'unpolished', I think.


I was largely the same way thought bourbon was a poor mans drink, turns out I was just drinking shitty bourbon. Knob Creek is my drink of choice even over a lot of my single malts


----------



## skiman5

Joey Link said:


> After years of viewing bourbon as the 'inferior spirit' when compared to scotch, I think I've finally come to terms with the fact that I mostly prefer bourbons over scotches. Something about the way it feels a bit more 'rough' and 'unpolished', I think.


Although I would prefer a scotch over a bourbon, there are a few American whiskys that are high on the list namely Dickel#12(shame I can't find it in Canada), Makers and JD. I wouldn't call it inferior, just as you say a little bit rougher.All excellent with 'gars.


----------



## awsmith4

SvilleKid said:


> My weekend snag pictured below. Hard to find the annual release, but I finally ran down last years!!
> 
> Nice. Really Nice. REALLY, REALLY NICE!
> 
> I think I like it!


That's awesome, now I have a new mission:tu


----------



## garyatmaui

First time on this thread. Love my bourbon. 1. Makers 2. Jim Beam Select 3. Wild Turkey 4. Crown Royal (even though its not bourbon, its so smooth)and for fun and games Fighting Cock and Ancient Age Gold label is not bad. And they all go wonderfully with most any cigar.

I typically go bourbon and rocks or bourbon and 7.
Think its time for a little nip....................:chk
Would be interested in what strange named bourbons folks have had and whether they thought they were good or bad.





SvilleKid said:


> My weekend snag pictured below. Hard to find the annual release, but I finally ran down last years!!
> 
> Nice. Really Nice. REALLY, REALLY NICE!
> 
> I think I like it!


----------



## ky toker

garyatmaui said:


> and for fun and games Fighting Cock


And I thought I was the only person to have the Cock. :cb

Not bad, but for the price you might as well pick up Beam. Or save a few bucks and get a cheaper bourbon for mixing. I've emptied a bottle, but just don't see paying for another.


----------



## Che

SvilleKid said:


> My weekend snag pictured below. Hard to find the annual release, but I finally ran down last years!!
> 
> Nice. Really Nice. REALLY, REALLY NICE!
> 
> I think I like it!


I finally tasted some of this Woodford. Very good... but might be perceived, how could I say it... slightly underwhelming for anyone that only wants or appreciates "_in your face_" whiskey.

I found it to offer wonderful fruit both in the nose and initial intake. It takes swallowing and letting the swallow settle before the truer whiskey aspects took hold.

Also fwiw, I think the annual release differs from year to year (there was the "_Four Grain_" previously). So there's no guarantee that we'll see the Sonoma-Cutrer next year or perhaps ever again.


----------



## Guest

Chè said:


> I finally tasted some of this Woodford. Very good... but might be perceived, how could I say it... slightly underwhelming for anyone that only wants or appreciates "_in your face_" whiskey.
> 
> I found it to offer wonderful fruit both in the nose and initial intake. It takes swallowing and letting the swallow settle before the truer whiskey aspects took hold.
> 
> * Also fwiw, I think the annual release differs from year to year (there was the "Four Grain" previously). So there's no guarantee that we'll see the Sonoma-Cutrer next year or perhaps ever again.*


You are correct. This is a single release item only. Like the Four Grain, it will not be back. A new release of a different master's collection will be coming out in the next several months. Four Grain was the first released Master's Collection - If you find a bottle, better buy it!

FWIW, I also have the Four Grain (about half a bottle left). It too is a smooth sippin' bourbon, to be savored with multiple tastes, not a bold, knock your socks like, say Bookers!! IMO, the Four Grain is the better of the two.

I agree 99% with your tastes assessments of the Sonoma-Cutrer. Definitely a drink to sip neat, and savoy the various flavors.


----------



## garyatmaui

Ancient Age is my mixer



ky toker said:


> And I thought I was the only person to have the Cock. :cb
> 
> Not bad, but for the price you might as well pick up Beam. Or save a few bucks and get a cheaper bourbon for mixing. I've emptied a bottle, but just don't see paying for another.


----------



## BigVito

SvilleKid said:


> You are correct. This is a single release item only. Like the Four Grain, it will not be back. A new release of a different master's collection will be coming out in the next several months. Four Grain was the first released Master's Collection - If you find a bottle, better buy it!
> 
> FWIW, I also have the Four Grain (about half a bottle left). It too is a smooth sippin' bourbon, to be savored with multiple tastes, not a bold, knock your socks like, say Bookers!! IMO, the Four Grain is the better of the two.
> 
> I agree 99% with your tastes assessments of the Sonoma-Cutrer. Definitely a drink to sip neat, and savoy the various flavors.


what about a barrel split on the Woodruff Reserve personal selection


----------



## Bigga Petey

Had a few glasses of Basil Hayden last Saturday.
This was some good stuff.


----------



## olotti

Ok I watched 2 shows yesterday on bourbons, very interesting stuff and I've been wanting to get into this area of the spirit world for a while now and reading all these threads and watching the programs has got me itching to go out and get my first bottle. So what should a newb bourbon drinker start off with, I have some ideas based on the thread but am looking for some opinions on something that is easy drinking and smooth with good, distinct flavors. I won't mind spending in the $20 range or higher if I have to and I can find most of the premier brands around me. I used to drink Jack but that was mainly as a mixer and in my younger years but I have sampled the single barrell and while possessing what I found to be that hot finish I do remember it being very smooth. I was thinking of starting off with either Knob Creek, Maker's Mark, which I've had just as a mixer or some Woodford's Reserve.


----------



## garyatmaui

IMHO, Knob Creek is the sweeter of the 3, and while many really like Woodford, I believe it has arough edge. As you might tell my favorite is Makers on the rocks. Dont get me wrong, Woodford is not bad, actually had some this weekend in Louisville with friends.

I also think Jim Beam is pretty good, especially the green label. Aged a bit longer.

:2



olotti said:


> Ok I watched 2 shows yesterday on bourbons, very interesting stuff and I've been wanting to get into this area of the spirit world for a while now and reading all these threads and watching the programs has got me itching to go out and get my first bottle. So what should a newb bourbon drinker start off with, I have some ideas based on the thread but am looking for some opinions on something that is easy drinking and smooth with good, distinct flavors. I won't mind spending in the $20 range or higher if I have to and I can find most of the premier brands around me. I used to drink Jack but that was mainly as a mixer and in my younger years but I have sampled the single barrell and while possessing what I found to be that hot finish I do remember it being very smooth. I was thinking of starting off with either Knob Creek, Maker's Mark, which I've had just as a mixer or some Woodford's Reserve.


----------



## Bigga Petey

Just for chit's and grins (and curiosity), I picked up a bottle of Old Grand Dad 100 proof going to a party Saturday. On the rocks, this was a good straightforward bourbon. I think most would be pleasantly suprised. I am still not pouring all my Jim Beam Black in the sink though.


----------



## Che

olotti said:


> ... I was thinking of starting off with either Knob Creek, Maker's Mark, which I've had just as a mixer or some Woodford's Reserve.


Of those three, I'd go for the Knob Creek. Woodford is inconsistent (to me). Certain batches are excellent, others were just good, others rustic, misfiring, hollow etc.

Maker's is a good starter, but IMHO it doesn't have a whole lot of character or complexity. Then again, depending on personal preference, to some, that's a good thing, which I totally understand / respect.

JMHO


----------



## OPUSX-TIGER

Go with the Woodford, it is a great top top shelf bourbon. as for the Knob it is slightly higher proof a little more bite but excellent as well, while Makers is good it's not top shelf and is only 80 proof. Gary do you frequent the Peddler, I have enjoyed many cigars there inside before the ban and under the tent after until Matt had to take it out.


----------



## Guest

olotti said:


> Ok I watched 2 shows yesterday on bourbons, very interesting stuff and I've been wanting to get into this area of the spirit world for a while now and reading all these threads and watching the programs has got me itching to go out and get my first bottle. So what should a newb bourbon drinker start off with, I have some ideas based on the thread but am looking for some opinions on something that is easy drinking and smooth with good, distinct flavors. I won't mind spending in the $20 range or higher if I have to and I can find most of the premier brands around me. I used to drink Jack but that was mainly as a mixer and in my younger years but I have sampled the single barrell and while possessing what I found to be that hot finish I do remember it being very smooth. I was thinking of starting off with either Knob Creek, Maker's Mark, which I've had just as a mixer or some Woodford's Reserve.


An additional one to try would be Blanton's. Depending on state taxing rates, it can still be found between $40 and $50. I found it in Tucson last week for $39.99!!!


----------



## garyatmaui

I actually live in Columbus. I own a houseboat and went to the national houseboat show with friends who live in Louisville. He happens to be BOTL as well. Their son loves Woodford. It always has a bitter bite to me. I have many who look at me crazy.....guess its bad taste buds. 
My boat is at GreenRiver. I use to go by Versailles all the time on the BG, but we've started going 64 over to 127 and south.

gary



OPUSX-TIGER said:


> Go with the Woodford, it is a great top top shelf bourbon. as for the Knob it is slightly higher proof a little more bite but excellent as well, while Makers is good it's not top shelf and is only 80 proof. Gary do you frequent the Peddler, I have enjoyed many cigars there inside before the ban and under the tent after until Matt had to take it out.


----------



## paperairplane

Eagle Rare can be found cheap sometimes.... Booker's tops it, Knob is too sweet, Maker's is a good everday 'go to' bourbon.

On a separate note, is it bad to have a 'go to' bourbon?


----------



## BamBam

:tuWild Turkey 101 :tu


----------



## garyatmaui

No, never, never, never......I can go to just about anywhere there is bourbon
:chk



paperairplane said:


> Eagle Rare can be found cheap sometimes.... Booker's tops it, Knob is too sweet, Maker's is a good everday 'go to' bourbon.
> 
> On a separate note, is it bad to have a 'go to' bourbon?


----------



## Mr.Maduro

The place I buy my go-to bourbon, Buffalo Trace actually keeps on lowering the price on it!!

At first it was $25.99/750ml...... then $23.99.... then $21.99..... *now $19.99 *:al

Unbelievable!!!


----------



## garyatmaui

You are obviously drinking enough to drive up the volume, thus causing the price to fall

Keep up the good work, I am jealous



Mr.Maduro said:


> The place I buy my go-to bourbon, Buffalo Trace actually keeps on lowering the price on it!!
> 
> At first it was $25.99/750ml...... then $23.99.... then $21.99..... *now $19.99 *:al
> 
> Unbelievable!!!


----------



## Tripp

I was almost out of Bulliet, so I picked up a bottle of Evan William's Single Barrel.


----------



## M1903A1

Since I found this thread, I do have a bourbon question....

Last time I was at the liquor store picking up some Ron Zacapa, I passed by the whiskey aisle and noticed that Four Roses bourbon was in stock. I've heard about that stuff from old stories and jokes (none of them too complimentary)...how is it? Good, so-so or u?


----------



## Che

There are several expressions of Four Roses whiskey. They are regarded by most enthusiasts as a top tier whiskey maker. Not sure what sorts of stories you heard but for the most part my understanding was a lot of their production was devoted to overseas sales and consumption and wasn't available domestically (until recently).


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> The place I buy my go-to bourbon, Buffalo Trace actually keeps on lowering the price on it!!
> 
> At first it was $25.99/750ml...... then $23.99.... then $21.99..... *now $19.99 *:al
> 
> Unbelievable!!!


:dr:dr:dr


----------



## olotti

Well I went out and bought a little bottle of Knob Creek to try as my first bourbon. Upon opening the bottle and sniffing the cork I was met with an overpowering alcohol blast, I was thinking "How am I going to get this down" so I poured a little bit into a snifter glass and took a sip. Wham! The only thing I got out of the first sip was how hot it was going down and just the overpowering alcohol, keep in mind I'm not used to sipping this kind of libation, and that is all I pretty much noticed. I then decided that to beat this I would have to cut it with some water or a small ice cube, which I'm not sure from a purists standpoint but I may have commited a bourbon drinkin sin but so be it. After the H2O addition I was able to tolerate it more and after a few sips I was starting to notice the sweet, vanilla, and maple sugar notes that I read this bourbon is supposed to bring out. It was very velvety and thick and I would notice that after swallowing a sip the flavors would really come out about a minute or so after, I would find myself noticing that sweet finish. All in all not a bad experience, I'm probably not going to rush out and buy another bottle, I still have about half left but I would be curious to try a different brand to see what other flavors different bourbons can have. Maybe Woodford's or I've heard Bookers is good to, my local store has a good selection and I can get both.


----------



## garyatmaui

Don't worry about it, bourbon is a acquired taste for most of us. I started out with bourbon and 7 up.....very enjoyable, and still have them at times. I then went to bourbon with a splash of water. I now stick with bourbon on the rocks. It appears that if you track it, it works like a drug The more you use the more you need and the purer the amount. While not bourbon, if you want something that is smooth to sip try some Crown Royal. It is nice kick back and relax drink.



olotti said:


> Well I went out and bought a little bottle of Knob Creek to try as my first bourbon. Upon opening the bottle and sniffing the cork I was met with an overpowering alcohol blast, I was thinking "How am I going to get this down" so I poured a little bit into a snifter glass and took a sip. Wham! The only thing I got out of the first sip was how hot it was going down and just the overpowering alcohol, keep in mind I'm not used to sipping this kind of libation, and that is all I pretty much noticed. I then decided that to beat this I would have to cut it with some water or a small ice cube, which I'm not sure from a purists standpoint but I may have commited a bourbon drinkin sin but so be it. After the H2O addition I was able to tolerate it more and after a few sips I was starting to notice the sweet, vanilla, and maple sugar notes that I read this bourbon is supposed to bring out. It was very velvety and thick and I would notice that after swallowing a sip the flavors would really come out about a minute or so after, I would find myself noticing that sweet finish. All in all not a bad experience, I'm probably not going to rush out and buy another bottle, I still have about half left but I would be curious to try a different brand to see what other flavors different bourbons can have. Maybe Woodford's or I've heard Bookers is good to, my local store has a good selection and I can get both.


----------



## Bigga Petey

olotti said:


> ....... but I would be curious to try a different brand to see what other flavors different bourbons can have. Maybe Woodford's or I've heard* Bookers *is good to, my local store has a good selection and I can get both.


I love Booker's. 
Tasty as hell.
Be forewarned, it comes in at about 127 proof.


----------



## stitch45

A Bourbon thread! ...How did I ever miss this ...
Bourbon is the drink of the God's 
I never mix, ...maybe a little ice now and then ....
My "Go to" Bourbon is Evan Williams Black lable ..It's Goooood and pretty inexpensive.( that is good for a cheap old Gomer like me! )
On my 50th B'day I was given a bottle of "Bulleit Frontier" Bourbon.
Never heard of it before but it is Good!


----------



## garyatmaui

Never heard of Bulleit before. Here is a review of it: I'm not sure it could have any other tastes in it. Perhaps the more of it you drink at one setting the more tastes that come out.........seems to work that way with a lot of things and bourbon. 

*Bulleit Bourbon Frontier Whiskey.*

Rich amber color. Buttery peanuts and toffee aromas. Supple entry, dry-yet-fruity medium-full body of toffee, roasted nuts, macerated cherries, and rich brown spices with a peanut brittle and exotic peppercorn fade. Wonderfully sturdy yet elegant whisky.



stitch45 said:


> A Bourbon thread! ...How did I ever miss this ...
> Bourbon is the drink of the God's
> I never mix, ...maybe a little ice now and then ....
> My "Go to" Bourbon is Evan Williams Black lable ..It's Goooood and pretty inexpensive.( that is good for a cheap old Gomer like me! )
> On my 50th B'day I was given a bottle of "Bulleit Frontier" Bourbon.
> Never heard of it before but it is Good!


----------



## garyatmaui

Interesting site that rates different alcohols.

http://www.tastings.com/search_spirits.lasso


----------



## stitch45

garyatmaui said:


> *Bulleit Bourbon Frontier Whiskey.*
> Rich amber color. Buttery peanuts and toffee aromas. Supple entry, dry-yet-fruity medium-full body of toffee, roasted nuts, macerated cherries, and rich brown spices with a peanut brittle and exotic peppercorn fade. Wonderfully sturdy yet elegant whisky.


Well ... Just like I can't taste flowers, fruit or socks in a cigar,
I don't taste toffee, peanut brittle or cherries in my bourbon ...
( who actually writes this stuff ?? )
But, it is good, it's 90 proof nice dark amber color and has a fairly "Full body" taste, you can taste the oak in it ... But Peanut brittle and cherries ??? :hn


----------



## tsolomon

Stumbled on to this thread yesterday and bought a bottle of Evan Williams Single Barrel to try. I was looking for the Buffalo Trace, but the shelf was empty. Got an RP 1992 and a glass of bourbon in my future tonight.


----------



## M1903A1

Chè said:


> There are several expressions of Four Roses whiskey. They are regarded by most enthusiasts as a top tier whiskey maker. Not sure what sorts of stories you heard but for the most part my understanding was a lot of their production was devoted to overseas sales and consumption and wasn't available domestically (until recently).


My father remembered it as a cheap bourbon, and most of the stories, jokes etc I'd heard associated it with blues singers, bums and other lowbrow types.


----------



## Tripp

garyatmaui said:


> Never heard of Bulleit before. Here is a review of it: I'm not sure it could have any other tastes in it. Perhaps the more of it you drink at one setting the more tastes that come out.........seems to work that way with a lot of things and bourbon.
> 
> *Bulleit Bourbon Frontier Whiskey.*
> 
> Rich amber color. Buttery peanuts and toffee aromas. Supple entry, dry-yet-fruity medium-full body of toffee, roasted nuts, macerated cherries, and rich brown spices with a peanut brittle and exotic peppercorn fade. Wonderfully sturdy yet elegant whisky.


I love Bulliet, I bought a bottle after seeing a billboard for it and thinking how old fashioned the bottle looked. :r It turned out to be one of my favorites! It's my go to bourbon at the moment. I've also just started on my bottle of EW Single Barrel.


----------



## garyatmaui

Thank you stitch, I couldn't have said it better myself.....I just like my bourbon and cigars.....puts me in a happy place :chk



stitch45 said:


> Well ... Just like I can't taste flowers, fruit or socks in a cigar,
> I don't taste toffee, peanut brittle or cherries in my bourbon ...
> ( who actually writes this stuff ?? )
> But, it is good, it's 90 proof nice dark amber color and has a fairly "Full body" taste, you can taste the oak in it ... But Peanut brittle and cherries ??? :hn


----------



## lenguamor

When I'm not in the mood for a Scotch (I like Islay's, which take some work to appreciate) I like a nice Bourbon.

My absolute favorite is Booker's; but I like the WT Russell's Reserve (only about $20) and some of the premiums like Elijah Craig. Never been disappointed with any of the Wild Turkeys, even the 101.

Not a fan of the Knob Creek or Baker's.

But for shooting, there's nothing like Makers. A boilermaker of Makers and Moose Drool from a tap is one of life's great indulgences.


----------



## stitch45

garyatmaui said:


> Thank you stitch, I couldn't have said it better myself.....I just like my bourbon and cigars.....puts me in a happy place :chk


Bourbon should taste like good bourbon, And cigars should taste like
good tobacco ...:ss


----------



## tsolomon

Evan Williams Single Barrel is smooth with just a little heat. I found it to be rich with caramel and vanilla type flavors. Really worked well with the cigar I was smoking. If there's a slope for bourbon drinkers, I might be on it! :ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

tsolomon said:


> Evan Williams Single Barrel is smooth with just a little heat. I found it to be rich with caramel and vanilla type flavors. Really worked well with the cigar I was smoking. If there's a slope for bourbon drinkers, I might be on it! :ss


You'll love Buffalo Trace!! Same profile you described, but no heat - very very smooth!!


----------



## parris001

I was given a bottle of Bookers because I'm known among my friends as a bourbon lover. You can't go wrong with black label Evan Williams. I keep it in the fridge and drink it straight. But back to the Bookers....... The bottle was a gift and was very nice looking. Wooden box, wax sealed, all very impressive. I was very disappointed to find out it was just "fancy Jim Beam". And the taste wasn't very good. Quite honestly I found the alcohol content too high. I couldn't get past the strong taste to enjoy the normal mellow flavors of good bourbon. p


----------



## awsmith4

parris001 said:


> I was given a bottle of Bookers because I'm known among my friends as a bourbon lover. You can't go wrong with black label Evan Williams. I keep it in the fridge and drink it straight. But back to the Bookers....... The bottle was a gift and was very nice looking. Wooden box, wax sealed, all very impressive. I was very disappointed to find out it was just "fancy Jim Beam". And the taste wasn't very good. Quite honestly I found the alcohol content too high. I couldn't get past the strong taste to enjoy the normal mellow flavors of good bourbon. p


Booker's seems to be a love/hate with bourbon drinkers. For example, I love it but my Father hates it. While Booker's is produced by Jim Beam so is Knob Creek and both are not just simply "Fancy Jim Beam" but part of the Small Batch collection.


----------



## garyatmaui

So, if someone was going to buy you whatever bottle of bourbon you wanted, what would it be and give some idea of taste. I favor Makers Mark, Jim Beam, and recently because of this thread Evan Williams.

This is real, my boss, assuming I deliver the first 100K+ order this quarter will buy, so give me you best.:al


----------



## parris001

My go to bottle of choice is Evan Williams. If I feel like splurging I'll buy Jim Beam, but I don't feel the price difference pays off in a better product.


----------



## Eternal Rider

I have drinking Jack Daniels Black, Wild turkey 101 & Bulleit These are some fine choices for me

Harland


----------



## tsolomon

Picked up a bottle of Buffalo Trace last night and it's real smooth. This has a great taste and a reasonable price.


----------



## garyatmaui

Come on guys, I know somebody out there has had some bourbon to end all bourbons. I want to make the man pay! :gn



garyatmaui said:


> So, if someone was going to buy you whatever bottle of bourbon you wanted, what would it be and give some idea of taste. I favor Makers Mark, Jim Beam, and recently because of this thread Evan Williams.
> 
> This is real, my boss, assuming I deliver the first 100K+ order this quarter will buy, so give me you best.:al


----------



## Mr.Maduro

garyatmaui said:


> Come on guys, I know somebody out there has had some bourbon to end all bourbons. I want to make the man pay! :gn


Ask him for George T. Stagg if he could find hit! I posted a picture of it somewhere earlier in this thread.


----------



## newcigarz

*Re: Liquor Store Score!!!*



Mr.Maduro said:


> Look what I stumbled across today!!!


Here is Patricks post. The George T Stagg. :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Donatom3

I have to give my vote for Woodford Reserve being one of my favorites. I found Booker's too strong to the point you don't enjoy the flavor.


----------



## Guest

garyatmaui said:


> Come on guys, I know somebody out there has had some bourbon to end all bourbons. I want to make the man pay! :gn


I would feel sure he would enjoy a bottle of Blanton's. If $50+/- is too low, try and find a bottle of Woodford Reserve Master's collection. Last year's Four Grain was the best, IMO, but you are unlikely to find one left at the stores. A new one for last year was also good, this years should be due out soon. Expect to pay $100 to $125 per bottle.


----------



## BengalMan

Anyone able to find George T Stagg in they're area? I've been searching high and low with no luck. 

I will gladly trade some Four Roses, cigars, or just buy it out right if anyone can get a hold of it.


----------



## BengalMan

My go to bourbon is Four Roses Single Barrel. I also enjoy Eagle Rare, Woodford Reserve, and Bookers.


----------



## kvm

SvilleKid said:


> I would feel sure he would enjoy a bottle of Blanton's. If $50+/- is too low, try and find a bottle of Woodford Reserve Master's collection. Last year's Four Grain was the best, IMO, but you are unlikely to find one left at the stores. A new one for last year was also good, this years should be due out soon. Expect to pay $100 to $125 per bottle.


Second the Blanton's.


----------



## garyatmaui

Its for me from him....so cost I am not worried about. Haven't had Blantons so it is on the list.

thanks



kvm said:


> Second the Blanton's.


----------



## Miami

My top bourbon is the Pappy Van Winkle 15 year for about 44 dollars or the 20year aged for about 80 dollars both great picks.


----------



## newcigarz

BengalMan said:


> Anyone able to find George T Stagg in they're area? I've been searching high and low with no luck.
> 
> I will gladly trade some Four Roses, cigars, or just buy it out right if anyone can get a hold of it.


I'm on my second bottle of 07. I don't suspect I will see anymore around until 
the 08 arrives. Worth searching for though.


----------



## Fortunate_Son

garyatmaui said:


> Its for me from him....so cost I am not worried about. Haven't had Blantons so it is on the list.
> 
> thanks


Here's a 3rd Blantons vote, good choice if you like the sweeter bourbons. I keep a bottle around for special occasions.

The 20 year old Van Winkles is supposed to be incredible. IF you can find it, I'd choose that for the boss to buy.


----------



## BengalMan

Was able to pick up two bottles of Stagg, on the way to me right now. Can't wait.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I hear everyone saying Pappy Van 20 year old. I must have gotten a bad bottle or something because I'm more than half way through with mine, and I haven't really been impressed. I tried it once and thought my taste buds were off, I tried it on a few more different occasions and just don't see what all the fuss is about!



BengalMan, let us know what you think of the Stagg! :tu


----------



## Miami

Mr.Maduro said:


> I hear everyone saying Pappy Van 20 year old. I must have gotten a bad bottle or something because I'm more than half way through with mine, and I haven't really been impressed. I tried it once and thought my taste buds were off, I tried it on a few more different occasions and just don't see what all the fuss is about!
> 
> BengalMan, let us know what you think of the Stagg! :tu


I feel the same way about the 20 year but I really like the 15 year alot more complex and smooth. I also like the fact that it's cheeper and it is 107 proof.

If you try it let me know.


----------



## ky toker

Went to pick up a bottle of bourbon after work yesterday and grabbed one I've never had, Kentucky Vintage.

When I first opened the bottle I was immediately hit with an aroma of citrus and a touch of something pleasant. Warm on the palate giving recognition to the 90proof but not overwhelming. You could also pick up the taste of corn and believe I was getting rye as well.

I'm only a couple glasses into this but I am liking it. :tu


----------



## fredneck

Ahhhh...bourbon, sweet bourbon. I'll need to read through this thread in it's entirety. :tu


----------



## tsolomon

Picked up a bottle of Eagle Rare 10 Year SB for $19 last night. With the bottles of Evan Williams and Buffalo Trace I already have, I'm going to do a taste testing Friday night. :tu


----------



## fredneck

tsolomon said:


> Picked up a bottle of Eagle Rare 10 Year SB for $19 last night. With the bottles of Evan Williams and Buffalo Trace I already have, I'm going to do a taste testing Friday night. :tu


$19 is a damn good price for that bottle! Enjoy.


----------



## freakygar

tsolomon said:


> Picked up a bottle of Eagle Rare 10 Year SB for $19 last night. With the bottles of Evan Williams and Buffalo Trace I already have, I'm going to do a taste testing Friday night. :tu


Hey VOLT is this guy your twin?

Al


----------



## tsolomon

The Montgomery County liquor stores have it on special this week, the sale is good until next Tuesday.


fredneck said:


> $19 is a damn good price for that bottle! Enjoy.


----------



## fredneck

Cooool.....I'll be in MoCo on Saturday :ss


----------



## Volt

You have quite the range there. My experience tasting the Buffoloe Trace is less than complimentary. Is the Evan 10yr old single?



tsolomon said:


> Picked up a bottle of Eagle Rare 10 Year SB for $19 last night. With the bottles of Evan Williams and Buffalo Trace I already have, I'm going to do a taste testing Friday night. :tu


----------



## fredneck

Volt said:


> Is the Evan 10yr old single?


I find this bottle very tasty, and VERY underrated.


----------



## tsolomon

Volt, we talked about it at Dave's herf on Saturday, it's the 1997 Single Barrel. MC had it for $18 last week and I was hoping to pickup another bottle yesterday, but they had the Eagle Rare on sale. I tried the Buffalo Trace for a week and went back to the EW SB.


Volt said:


> You have quite the range there. My experience tasting the Buffoloe Trace is less than complimentary. Is the Evan 10yr old single?


----------



## Miles

fredneck said:


> $19 is a damn good price for that bottle! Enjoy.


No joke! I just paid $30 for a bottle.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Woodford's Kentucky Derby.....

http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/product_new.asp?pID=35645


----------



## freakygar

I like Patrick enjoy Woodford Reserve.


----------



## tsolomon

They can't ship to Maryland, but I like the bottle and will start checking around to see if anyone has it.


Mr.Maduro said:


> Woodford's Kentucky Derby.....
> 
> http://www.shoppersvineyard.com/product_new.asp?pID=35645


----------



## Mr.Maduro

ahc4353 said:


> I like Patrick enjoy Woodford Reserve.


The regular Woodford didn't blow me away, but I figured I'd give this a try...even if I don't like it, the bottle is pretty cool.


----------



## txmatt

Waiting for Shopper's Vineyard to finally get Rittenhouse Rye 100 back in stock! Last week I shopped locally and picked up Russell's Reserve Rye, while at $30 it is better than $14 Old Overholt; the Rittenhouse Rye still tastes better to me that the Russell. 

I also picked up some EW SB, Buffalo Trace, and Dalmore SM.


----------



## novasurf

Shopper's Vineyard sux....everyone knows that....:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Had some of this watching the derby on Saturday... it was alot better than I remeber the last time I tried Woodford's! :tu


----------



## tsolomon

Has anyone had the 17 year old Eagle Rare? Stopped by a different county store the other day and they had 3 different Pappy Van Winkle's and two Jefferson's, but the 17 year ER got my attention.


----------



## Che

tsolomon said:


> Has anyone had the 17 year old Eagle Rare? Stopped by a different county store the other day and they had 3 different Pappy Van Winkle's and two Jefferson's, but the 17 year ER got my attention.


Yeah, good stuff.

But which vintage is it? I'd assume the 2007, but for what ever reason the 2006 was still floating around and re-supplied to merchants during the 2007 allocation back in the fall.


----------



## BengalMan

Eagle Rare 17 is good stuff for sure. I've recently been sipping on a little George T Stagg. Amazing bourbon, but man does it have some heat! My go to is a toss up between Woodford, Basil Hayden's, and Four Roses.


----------



## parris001

Right now I'm drinking regular black label Jack Daniels. May not technically be a bourbon but fits pretty close in this category. 

I find that with the JD I will sip it more slowly and not consume as much. Where if it were Evan Williams or Jim Beam I'd keep it in the fridge and do shots in between beers.


----------



## tsolomon

Went to the local Montgomery County store and they had a lot of bourbons on sale. Picked up a bottle of Knob Creek 9 yr and really liked it. Picked up a 1.75L bottle of Eagle Rare for $39.99 which is my favorite.


----------



## jdbwolverines

Mr.Maduro said:


> Had some of this watching the derby on Saturday... it was alot better than I remeber the last time I tried Woodford's! :tu


Is the Woodford Reserve Derby Edition different than the regular Woodford, or just a different bottle? I've been wanting to pick up some Woodford soon and didn't know if I should look out for a particular type.


----------



## blindsmoke

I like Eagle Reserve from the former Ancient Age distillery. Has anyone tried Jefferson Reserve? I've read good things, but I haven't heard any personal anecdotes.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

jdbwolverines said:


> Is the Woodford Reserve Derby Edition different than the regular Woodford, or just a different bottle? I've been wanting to pick up some Woodford soon and didn't know if I should look out for a particular type.


I thought it was a special edition bourbon, but I'm pretty sure its just a special edition bottle!


----------



## Che

blindsmoke said:


> I like Eagle Reserve from the former Ancient Age distillery. Has anyone tried Jefferson Reserve? I've read good things, but I haven't heard any personal anecdotes.


Eagle Rare... and although just about every barrel aging in Buffalo Trace's care was labeled "Ancient Age" a fun or interesting trivia fact is - the distillery was never named "Ancient Age".

Jefferson Reserve, though I can't say anything particularly bad about it seems to have it's challenges in the marketplace. From what I understand, the product is made up of purchased whiskey bottled under the namesake.

Further, I understand that they've had trouble securing enough mature whiskey. 5 or so years ago they were marketing a straight 15 year old product - then maybe 3 or 4 years ago that was switched to labeling that suggested 12-17 year old whiskey was used (I assume to give an impression that it averaged out almost 15 years)?

They also were supposed to be introducing some higher tiered products that never came to fruition (again sounded like inability to secure enough make). They did introduce a younger iteration (I think described in the 8 years old range - if I recall correctly). IMHO that one is overpriced, compared.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I just picked up a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed without ever trying it. The bottle was on sale, cheapest I've seen it anywhere - $28.00/750ml. 

Any thoughts on this? I'll probably sample it Sunday night. :al


----------



## Eternal Rider

Mr.Maduro said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed without ever trying it. The bottle was on sale, cheapest I've seen it anywhere - $28.00/750ml.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'll probably sample it Sunday night. :al


It is very good ,better than Wild Turkey 101 which I usually drink along with a few others. The price is a real good deal too.


----------



## newcigarz

Mr.Maduro said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed without ever trying it. The bottle was on sale, cheapest I've seen it anywhere - $28.00/750ml.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'll probably sample it Sunday night. :al


Nice P/u Patrick! :tu


----------



## txmatt

Picked up 2 decent cheap bottles in Kentucky this week; Heaven Hill (bonded) and Pikesville Rye. I like the Pikesville better than Overholt but still not as well as the Rittenhouse bonded. Interesting the store had these two Heaven Hill products but not the Rittenhouse.

Anyone in Dayton, Cinci, or northern Kentucky know of a retail store that has Rittenhouse? (the bonded 100, not the 80)

Any suggestions on other Rye whiskey I should be trying? I have found the pricey new rye whiskeys to be no better or worse than the $10 - $20 rye brands that have been around for ages.


----------



## mikey202

I've had the pleasure of trying Buffalo Trace, since I've moved up here to NY. Anyone else like it. I think it's very good.:tu


----------



## txmatt

WOOHOOO SV FINALLY has Rittenhouse BiB 100 back in stock at $13 a bottle. I am ordering several right now! :al

Can a $13 bottle of Rye be that good? Is Matt's taste in whiskey as bad as his taste in cigars? The judges at the 2006 SF World Spirits Competition voted it the "North American Whiskey of the Year." Rittenhouse was unanimously awarded the gold medal by all judges in a blind tasting.


----------



## newcigarz

txmatt said:


> WOOHOOO SV FINALLY has Rittenhouse BiB 100 back in stock at $13 a bottle. I am ordering several right now! :al
> 
> Can a $13 bottle of Rye be that good? Is Matt's taste in whiskey as bad as his taste in cigars? The judges at the 2006 SF World Spirits Competition voted it the "North American Whiskey of the Year." Rittenhouse was unanimously awarded the gold medal by all judges in a blind tasting.


Thanks for the heads up. I just ordered a couple of bottles. :tu


----------



## BengalMan

Just picked up two bottles of the Four Roses 120th. Can't wait to get em!
http://www.fourroses.us/products/limited_edition


----------



## docmusolf

Have been going through a bunch of Bourbon in our smoking lounge recently. We started with knob creek then onto evan williams single barrel, bullit, basil hayden, woodford reserve, 1792, jack single barrel, bookers, Blanton's and about 4 or 5 others and now just ordered a bottle of Jefferson Reserve. So far blanton's, woodford reserve and evan willam single barrle are the tops can not wait to try the jeffersons.


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Mr.Maduro said:


> I just picked up a bottle of Wild Turkey Rare Breed without ever trying it. The bottle was on sale, cheapest I've seen it anywhere - $28.00/750ml.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? I'll probably sample it Sunday night. :al


I just cracked this one open over the weekend. Its good, real smooth....dangerously smooth.... I had 4 glasses in a short period of time because they were going down so easy!! :al :tu


----------



## ThreeSheets

I have been on a Knob Creek kick for a couple of years now. Before that it was Makers Mark. Before that it was always plain old Jim Beam.

Any of you that used to love Jim Beam, but moved on to "better" bourbons, try JB again. I bought a small bottle of it a few months ago because it was the plastic Traveler bottle and I need it packed hastily in a suitcase. 

It was really very good. It stands up next to most "better" bourbons very well. Now it has a place in my regular rotation again.

I would liken it to discovering a stash of cigars in the bottom of your humi. You know, the ones you used to love, or first started out with. Then when you fire one up for the first time in forever you think....wow, these are still great. :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro

I just picked up a bottle of Willett's last night. Its very well balanced...not too sweet, not too grainy, with a smooth finish!


----------



## Greg C

txmatt said:


> Picked up 2 decent cheap bottles in Kentucky this week; Heaven Hill (bonded) and Pikesville Rye. I like the Pikesville better than Overholt but still not as well as the Rittenhouse bonded. Interesting the store had these two Heaven Hill products but not the Rittenhouse.
> 
> Anyone in Dayton, Cinci, or northern Kentucky know of a retail store that has Rittenhouse? (the bonded 100, not the 80)
> 
> Any suggestions on other Rye whiskey I should be trying? I have found the pricey new rye whiskeys to be no better or worse than the $10 - $20 rye brands that have been around for ages.


Van Winkle has excellent rye whiskies.


----------

